# A New Look for Archery Women



## Jari

Nice photo!


----------



## doume

Should be interresting to know what soft has been used ...


----------



## Jim Pruitte

Now that is cool....


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Colorado is Awesome*

Here is more wood for the fire... from XXXBowHo


----------



## Jim Pruitte

Both of those look really great... really classy..


----------



## Shooter Mike

Is that your work? Veryu nicely done. I'm sure I speak for everyone, when I say that we would like to see more.


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Hawaii is Nice Too!*

All the years I have been doing this kind of photograhy/graphic art, I never imagined the open reception I would get. I figured most would scoff at this genre.

Well, here is another XXXBowHo Art Photo...


----------



## Joe Barbieur

I know the figure...but what kind of bow is that????  By the way, how's it going?


----------



## Jari

Great art i want se more of that!


----------



## DDDbowWitch

you have a gift with art. don't ever let anyone tell you otherwise...


----------



## pinkarrow

*Photos*

These are some of the most beautiful photos I have ever seen. The Olympics should see them. I think they are very classy.


----------



## Hollywood

These photos are great! Keep 'em coming!

-peace,
Hollywood


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Fun With Merlin*

Here's one I just finished... XXXBowHo Archery Art...


----------



## Guest

cool pictures!!!


----------



## Jim C

Massive Cool


----------



## broken arrow123

*photos*

Great photos

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/


----------



## HARLEYHUNTER

*Like I said to you yesterday morning*

I love your style...now one like we conversed on


----------



## HARLEYHUNTER

you have talent with your mind as well a your bow
it seems anything you touch can be turned to gold
Thank you for your willingness to share


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Can't Forget Martin*

Well, I decided I had better post a special XXXBowHo Martin Girl pic... 'fore I get in trouble...


----------



## HARLEYHUNTER

now that one is like iceing on the cake!!!!!SWEET


----------



## broken arrow123

*pictures*

How about one holding an ONEIDA ?


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Oneida eh?*

So you want an Oneida....hmmmm.....let me see what I can come up with..... XXXBowHo


----------



## Joe Barbieur

Where is my PSE???


----------



## XXXBowHo

*How 'bout an Oneida?*

Couldn't forget Oneida....


----------



## Jim C

XXX (AKA Ninja BH) I think an ambowdextrous artist such as yourself should feature some of the recurve bows-I think most would agree that they are more graceful and artistic


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Real Fun with Oneida!!!!*

Well, geesh hang on folks!!! I may be the Bow Ho... but one bow at a time!!! 

Oneida bows are fun to work with. They make interesting silhouettes...


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Mt Fuji is Gorgeous!*

Ok, Ok... can't deny that a recurve makes a good photo. Here's one at the base of Mt Fuji when a really cool fog rolled in....


----------



## KEN-813

COOL PICS AYA !!!

Keep em comming, the last 1 with the recurve is my favorite so far, great back drop!
Are you taking the Pics with a remote switch or useing a timer or is sombody takeing the photos?
Verry nice

Ken


----------



## Jim C

NEATO-looks like a good archery focus cover material picture


----------



## Marcus

Nice work! 

Here is a good shot with the storm clouds in the background. No PS work done on it


----------



## shootist

*A great look!*

These photos are definitely magazine quality! Women and bows, what a wonderful combination!


----------



## XXXBowHo

*PSE: Perfectly Sensual Equipment*

Thanks Marcus!!! Very nice photo!!!
Joe, here is your PSE photo. Enjoy! XXXBowHo


----------



## Joe Barbieur

nice...


----------



## Mikie Day

you know i love the oneida stuff..thanks


----------



## XXXBowHo

To answer some questions:

I use Adobe Photoshop 6.0 Pro to make and edit my graphics. I recently switched from Corel Photo Paint 10. Adobe is by far the most powerful software I've ever tried and it is very difficult to learn to use. However, it has been worth the struggle.

The poses are from a photoshoot with a professional photographer. 

The bows are courtesy of the numerous pics available on the net. Oh, and a few are actually mine.

The nongraphic photos were lucky shots. I almost always have my bow and a camera. The Mt Fuji photo is courtesy of a friend's camera and great timing. One of the Mt Fuji photos made the cover of last summer's issue of "The Glade" magazine.


XXXBowHo


----------



## baldmountain

Aya,

I actually prefer the plain pictures to the Photoshop altered ones. I especially liked to one you posted on the Art Picture thread. The Mt Fuji picture is beautiful.

Thanks for sharing...

(At a previous job I worked on color correction software for Photoshop. You wouldn't believe some of the nasty hacks we did to integrate our software into Photoshop.  )


----------



## Shooter Mike

Ya know......I've seen a fair number of art peices depicting a hunting scene, but I don't recall seeing anything like this. TripleXBowHo, have you explored the market for this? Maybe it's just a hobby for you and you may be happier leaving it that way, but if I may suggest, put some on the market - I think you would do well. You certainly have the talent for it. Best of luck to you.


----------



## XXXBowHo

*The one that started it all....*

This photo took a long time to come to fruition but it is the one that was the basis for starting my archery art.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Aya, those pics were great. You should post them in the general section.


----------



## baldmountain

*Re: The one that started it all....*

Can we see some more of these?



XXXBowHo said:


> *This photo took a long time to come to fruition but it is the one that was the basis for starting my archery art. *


----------



## Dana48457

*nice pictures*

XXX I love the pictures just wanted to say hi and see if you knew who this is.


----------



## MN Archer

*Dang....*

Gotta say, I'm impressed.... Now if I could just get them to fit as my desktop wallpaper without loosing so much resolution....


----------



## deb

The last photo is most informative. For you experts on form, is everything "correct"? Would there be any differences for us recurve shooters?


----------



## baldmountain

Most of us dream of having form as good as the last photo.


----------



## Mau

Triple X those are awesome pictures. Each one is classy and unique. The sunset shots are beautiful, The one by the ocean in the cave is really neat but my favorite is the first one you posted...there's something very intriguing about it  

You have a great talent  Keep it up!!


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Lady Merlin*

Here's a new XXXBowHo art photo to make ya think. I call it: *"Lady Merlin" *


----------



## 3D dad

absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## dwizz

*A New Look?*

wow. we finally have ... BOW PORN.

interesting. 

That's right. I said it. Can we work out our peculiar exhibitionistic impulses elsewhere, Triple X?

my two cents.
dwizz


----------



## Jim C

Bow Porn? I think not. Aya is a multi-dimensional talent and most of us appreciate her genius


----------



## baldmountain

*Re: A New Look?*

What?!?!?!?

I'd hardly call that porn. I think it's a nice image. I know it's not porn because it wouldn't bother me if my kids saw it.




dwizz said:


> *wow. we finally have ... BOW PORN.
> 
> interesting.
> 
> That's right. I said it. Can we work out our peculiar exhibitionistic impulses elsewhere, Triple X?
> 
> my two cents.
> dwizz *


----------



## dwizz

*ok, it's not porn because you'd show it to your kids...*

my question is then: would you be happy if your daughter was posting it? ..and ladies: am I alone in this?

respectfully,
dwizz


----------



## Joe Barbieur

I am not a lady, but I have three daughters and I would not mind them in any of the pics I have seen here. I am open minded but I do have a line that will not be crossed, these pics do not come close to that line.


----------



## baldmountain

*Re: ok, it's not porn because you'd show it to your kids...*

If my daughter had posed for them I'd be upset. But then she is only 9. If she was over say 21, then I don't think I'd have a problem. (I'll have to see how I feel in 12 years.)

On the other hand seeing Striperella advertised during the afternoon on Cartoon Network really pissed me off. That is something I don't want my kids to see, or even know about, yet.



dwizz said:


> *my question is then: would you be happy if your daughter was posting it? ..and ladies: am I alone in this?
> 
> respectfully,
> dwizz *


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Graphic Design*

BTW: The *"Lady Merlin"* is a graphic art image. *Not a model.*  I wanted to express the beautiful curves of a woman and a bow. However, I have no control over what is read into my art. I only know the thought behind the design as the artist. XXXBowHo


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Funny thing*

It's funny how the one who says the most negative in threads is the only one you cannot PM....


----------



## Jim C

Don't sweat it Aya, it looks like 99% of the participants appreciate the art. That is better numbers then any president in history (save Saddam and you didn't have to put anyone in a shredder to get them to vote for you )


----------



## baldmountain

*Re: Funny thing*

Actually, it's not surpising. She (?) is a new user. Probably just signed up and is a little nervous about some weirdo on the internet contacting her. 




XXXBowHo said:


> *It's funny how the one who says the most negative in threads is the only one you cannot PM.... *


----------



## GeorgD

Beautiful work, done with style and class--far from porn. 

Aya, you have talent and imagination—a true artist! Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## 3D dad

not porn at all!! even my wife thought they were great!!


----------



## broken arrow123

*pics*

triplex
They are great pics, maybe you should think about making a calendar of them and offer them on archery talk for a reasonable price.

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/


----------



## x-ring-1

*calender*

I like the calender idea!! I think that would be great!!!!!!! Except you need more Martin bows in the art work!!!


----------



## broken arrow123

*calendar*

Lets be fair and limit the manfacture to one month fot their bow.
That means 12 months, 12 different bow manfactures.
In fact, ask them to contribute some bucks for the printing expenses.


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Calendar*

Ok...something like this...???

1. Martin 
2. Hoyt
3. PSE
4. Mathews
5. Parker
6. Oneida
7. Browning
8. BowTech
9. AR
10. Alpine
11. Bowman
12. Merlin


----------



## I BOW 2

*Missed one!*

Aya you ,missed one great new comany! Take out the AR (Two PSE bow lines) and put in a Barnsdale bow! Ken


----------



## 3dmama

I think the pictures are great....have you ever thought of doing it professionally....these pictures would be great on a persons archery resume....great cover sheets!!!!!!!

You go girl!!!!!!!!!! very tastful

by the way....is this the same Aya that shot a ASA tourney in the womens semi pro class in 2002?


----------



## Joe Barbieur

AYA, I like your line up. I bow 2, just a FYI but PSE, Browning and AR are all seperate companies made by the same parent company.


----------



## doume

*Re: ok, it's not porn because you'd show it to your kids...*



dwizz said:


> *my question is then: would you be happy if your daughter was posting it? ..and ladies: am I alone in this?
> 
> respectfully,
> dwizz *


A little late - no connexion in that *#* hotel - but I will answer you Dwizz.
As a women I can tell you that I don't see any porn here, just art.
And no matter if this picture is pure graphic or not, I don't care !

Nice work XXX ...

Doume


----------



## Grant-KS

WHOA!!! AWSOME work Aya!!!!!


----------



## I BOW 2

*Three Daddy's!*

Joe does that mean the momma MFG has three daddy's or what?? Ken


----------



## bowhunter1

i always thought porn had to be of actual skin and had to offensive but i have had of anyone being offended by the art work displayed here. i have three girls and would not be affended in the lease to have them pose for any of these pieces they dont sow anything that would upset me in the least! my hats off to those of you that have this kind of talent.


----------



## broken arrow123

*porn ? NO WAY*

xxx

Thats about it for a calendar line up.
As far as my daughter posing, I'm all for it and my 10 grandaughters too.

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/


----------



## Joe Barbieur

Ken, somthing like that...


----------



## XXXBowHo

*New Martin Girl*

Here's my newest graphic...I call it "Contemplation"


----------



## broken arrow123

*photos*

XXX

keep em comming, they are great!


http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Madam Mathews*

Well, having busted ribs sure gives me more time to do my archery art. Hopefully by next week I will be able to start shooting again.

I decided I should do a Mathews piece. Let me know what ya think. I call her *"Madam Mathews"*


----------



## Shirt

Way, WAY cool.


----------



## 3D dad's wife

I'm so impressed with your artwork. They are all great and I can't wait for the calendar!!!! I bet you could make some good money with the calendar idea. Go for it........you definately deserve something for your talent.


----------



## XXXBowHo

*A slight revision*

I had a change of heart and decided to change "Contemplation" a little bit. So here she is...


----------



## XXXBowHo

*More REVISION*

Again, I revised another graphic. *"3-D Archer"* has been a difficult one to make but here is the new version.


----------



## broken arrow123

*calendar*

XXXBowHo

They are TERRIFIC !

You are going to do the Calendar, RIGHT !

How about TWO different calendars, that way, I may be able to have one in my office / shop and one on the frige.

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Two Calendars*

I have decided to make two different calendars: One with *Graphic Images * and the other with *Photographic Images*. I just got some calendar creator software but still need to research printing possibilities....


----------



## broken arrow123

*Calendars*

XXXBowHo

I am sure that you will be able to find a printer who for a presentage of each sale would be willing to print them for you.
A preview view of the calendars and advance sales would also be an advantage.
Should you need sales representatives, I will be willing to assist you here in PA.
An unique idea would be to not only have the months setup, but also an image on the dates section also.

http://home,earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/


----------



## GlowbugAng

*These are great!*

Hey Aya...

Thought I'd finally chime in my 2 cents worth. Your artwork is AWESOME. I think the calendar plan is a great idea. Personally, I like the photographs, but the graphic pics are neat too! 

Ang


----------



## archerybob

not bad erika! i like the real photographs better!


----------



## lolo_wa

*Awesome*

I love the pictures that you do. 
Keep up the good work. Do you make hard copies of them? 

Good luck, Laura


----------



## tigrou

This drawing have been inspired by the XXXBowHo's "BackTension" picture, but with the "Recurve option" !
Hope you'll enjoy.


----------



## broken arrow123

*drawing*

Very nice !


http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/


----------



## Jim C

string clearance could result in a MAJOR OUCH in the above case


----------



## Tboy

*Re: The one that started it all....*



XXXBowHo said:


> *This photo took a long time to come to fruition but it is the one that was the basis for starting my archery art. *



Very nice.  

If this naked shooting takes off there's going to be a whole new market for guards of a differant kind. 

Hate to think of getting a string burn in that situation.


----------



## tigrou

Jim C said:


> *string clearance could result in a MAJOR OUCH in the above case *


Hin, hin, hin...
This is my answer for all the sarcastics :


----------



## baldmountain

LOL! 



tigrou said:


> *Hin, hin, hin...
> This is my answer for all the sarcastics : *


----------



## doume

Wonderful "na" Tigrou  ... LOL


----------



## tigrou

Thanks.
But it is "Women" forum here. So, I'm working for a "Ladies only" drawing !...


----------



## Capt Dave

*Very nice*

Ladies the photos are Awesome,my hat is off to ya!what a great combo!
Capt Dave


----------



## Kim

Beautiful work Aya!

I *love* it! You are absolutely gifted.


----------



## sweet old bill

Thank you for some fine art.


----------



## Kitsap

Tigrou, your line drawings are great! Have you considered putting out your own calender? Mabey a cooperative effort wit Aya? 

Seeing these few art teasers on the forum is kinda cruel - leaves me wanting to see more! Tigrou, you and XXXBowHo have really made my day. Can't wait to see the finished calender.


----------



## tigrou

Thanks Kitsap.
I'm very honored my artwork fits to you. Actually, I don't think to make a calendar with my drawings, but I'm putting the last touch on a website about them... I hope it will run this week.
And to make you have patience, here is my last artwork, for ladies only !!

Gimme, gimme, gimme...


----------



## doume

tigrou said:


> I'm putting the last touch on a website about them...


I saw it this evening and ... I like it !


----------



## Jari

I think this one is cool!


----------



## tigrou

But I'm not sure it's yours !


----------



## Jari

No it not mine, but it might inspire.


----------



## Jari

But this is my art photo.


----------



## tigrou

Jari said:


> *No it not mine, but it might inspire. *


Sure. But actually, as you can see, I'm not in a "heroic fantasy" trip ! 
Maybe later ?

But your picture is an interesting artwork !


----------



## Jari

Here is my loved one that i have take.


----------



## XXXBowHo

Jari,

That is a great Art pic. I would be curious to see the photo uneditted. I could do some great silhouette work with that pose!

XXX


----------



## XXXBowHo

Jari, that's Ingrid, right? I met her at the worlds in NY. My roommate gave Ingrid her USA team shirt. Ulrika S. wanted mine but since it was my first world target, I wasn't ready to part with it. However, I always wear the target pendant Ulrika gave me at the world field last year.


----------



## Jari

Hi Aya!

Yes Ingrid love´s that USA shirt that she got from Amber,
here is one picture of it.

That other picture you can go to our home page and click on Ingrid and you will find it there . you make cool art of the lady´s
archer.

//Jari

our home page


http://w1.183.telia.com/~u18315865/


----------



## XXXBowHo

Yep, that's Amber's shirt!!! Looks good on Ingrid 

Ok, I found the pic. I am going to play with it and I'll post it when I am done! Thanks!!!

XXX

BTW, nice homepage!!!! Cute dog!!!


----------



## doctorw98

Excellent pics, very talented, keep em coming.


----------



## stodr

Awsome photos. We would buy a calender or two. Aya Debbie and I just got back from Cabo. We got some desent sunrise and sunset pics we can email them to you if you want.


----------



## elkspy

your photos look better than the papper photos


----------



## elkspy

these photos are better than the one in the news papper


----------



## clever_guy

Little free time..



-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Or...




-CG


----------



## tigrou

An other artwork by tigrou !


----------



## XXXBowHo

*BowTech Babe*

*"BowTech Babe" * 

Here is my latest and final graphic for the calendar. This will be the graphic for the month of October. Although I may edit it some more. XXXBowHo


----------



## tigrou

What do you think of this one ?


----------



## clever_guy

"What do you think of this one ?"

Is she supposed to be sponsored by Gateway?

  

-CG


----------



## doume

*vivi*



tigrou said:


> *What do you think of this one ? *


Very good one again ! Considering the file name ... is she ... Supervivi ? If so ... just waiting you to link it on IS ...


----------



## tigrou

*Re: vivi*



clever_guy said:


> *"What do you think of this one ?"
> 
> Is she supposed to be sponsored by Gateway?
> 
> 
> 
> -CG *


Oh, I did not think about that, but in fact this is a private joke !  (see doume's post)


doume said:


> *Very good one again ! Considering the file name ... is she ... Supervivi ? If so ... just waiting you to link it on IS ...  *


You're right ! The link is on...


----------



## Twisted Limb

Tigrou, I am impressed!
They are great!! and I'm completely envious of your talent (though I fear you have stolen the limelight from XXXBowHo  , perhaps you could start a dedicated thread to your artwork)

More, more, more!!!


----------



## tigrou

Twisted Limb said:


> *Tigrou, I am impressed!
> They are great!! and I'm completely envious of your talent (though I fear you have stolen the limelight from XXXBowHo  , perhaps you could start a dedicated thread to your artwork)
> 
> More, more, more!!!    *


Oh, I don't have the claim to steal the limelight from XXXBowHo !
She has her own talent and I am unable to make such artwork ! And I'm always pleased to see some news pictures from her.

So, I don't know if I will start a new thread about my artwork, but a website is under construction and will be activated very very soon (some days) !...


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Bowtech Babe*

*"BowTech Babe" * 

Here is a revision. Let me know which you like better, the old version or the new?


----------



## Jari

Hi Aya!

Both are wery nice, but i like the first one better,because it´s more calm background the eye catch the babe right a way,
but the other one has nice autumn feeling,it´s precis so in Sweden right now.


----------



## Jari

Had to see them side by side.


----------



## doume

Good initiative Jari ...
Well ... I was first surprised by "BowTech Babe" ... different from the previous graphic pictures ...
Now, and for the same reasons than Jari, I'd vote for "sunset".


----------



## tigrou

My last artwork...
You could find all my "Tigrettes" on my new website at the following address :
http://tigroukam.free.fr/English/


----------



## Jari

tigrou!

WOW thats god one.


----------



## Shirt

Week 40 - "Eat my shorts"

Just give me half a chance, dear...


----------



## doume

*tip-top !*



tigrou said:


> *My last artwork...
> You could find all my "Tigrettes" on my new website at the following address :
> http://tigroukam.free.fr/English/ *


This one is absolutely 'tip-top' Tigrou !

And ... welcome to the webmastering club


----------



## tigrou

Thanks to all, but, Doume, I'm not again a full complete webmaster, 'cause I still need a important technical support for my updating !!


----------



## doume

*find the error*

Tss, tss, tss ... don't you think that there is a little error Tigrou ...


----------



## recurve boy

Yeah, check your links. some of them are incorrect. You probably shouldn't use absolute links all the time.


----------



## tigrou

Ok, I found. I think it's repaired now. It was effectively problems of absolute links...
'Nothing such a real testing !!


----------



## joels

XXXBowHo - your work is simply amazing  

Tigrou - Yours too


----------



## tigrou

For this week, an error is included in my drawing...


----------



## joels

It looks as if the Arm-Guard is on the right arm of this beautiful right handed archer. It should be on the left arm.


----------



## tigrou

Well done !
But now, try to find another - and harder - one...


----------



## Pete731

arm protector!!


----------



## tigrou

Too late, Pete, too late... The arm-guard is now on the right side !
Search again !!


----------



## RHBECK

Number or arrows.


----------



## scooby3xs

Tigrou -

Looks like a left-handed tab.......

~Scoobs~


----------



## tigrou

scooby3xs said:


> *Tigrou -
> 
> Looks like a left-handed tab.......
> 
> ~Scoobs~ *


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS !


----------



## Jim C

looks like we have a few of these here

BTW I know several "left eye dominant types who shoot lefthanded and write Right handed

http://www.winternet.com/~mikelr/flame59.html


----------



## tigrou

Jim C said:


> *looks like we have a few of these here
> 
> BTW I know several "left eye dominant types who shoot lefthanded and write Right handed*


I am.


----------



## ceciletoxo

This was tricky Tigrou, but definitely very well done!

Could you show us some male archers D )?


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Got an interesting comment...*

*WOW! I was a bit shocked when someone asked me yesterday if I could actually draw.... *  

They argued that my ArcheryArt is computer generated and doesn't take an artist's hand to create. So to respond, I attached a sketch to show where my graphics start.

XXXBowHo


----------



## baldmountain

*Re: Got an interesting comment...*

Ooooooo, sweet.



XXXBowHo said:


> *
> So to respond, I attached a sketch to show where my graphics start.
> *


----------



## Jim C

some people will learn from Aya that telling certain special people that they can't do something is the inspiration that causes the creativity 

Go ahead, tell Aya she WON'T make the Olympic Team


----------



## broken arrow123

*subjects*

AYA & Tigrou

Well done!
A pleasure to view.

My up dated web site.

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/


----------



## tigrou

*Re: Got an interesting comment...*



XXXBowHo said:


> *WOW! I was a bit shocked when someone asked me yesterday if I could actually draw....
> 
> They argued that my ArcheryArt is computer generated and doesn't take an artist's hand to create. So to respond, I attached a sketch to show where my graphics start.
> 
> XXXBowHo *


Absolutely WONDERFUL !!


----------



## doume

*Re: Got an interesting comment...*



XXXBowHo said:


> [.../...]I attached a sketch to show where my graphics start.


This one is awesome XXX !!!

Tigrou (sorry, I have to write this in french ...) > pour ton prochain dessin il va falloir te sortir les tripes mon ami !


----------



## Shirt

*Re: Got an interesting comment...*



XXXBowHo said:


> *So to respond, I attached a sketch to show where my graphics start.*


 

Wow.


----------



## tigrou

ceciletoxo said:


> *This was tricky Tigrou, but definitely very well done!
> 
> Could you show us some male archers D )? *


Very soon, very soon...


doume said:


> *This one is awesome XXX !!!
> 
> Tigrou (sorry, I have to write this in french ...) > pour ton prochain dessin il va falloir te sortir les tripes mon ami ! *


No guts, no glory !


----------



## Tim Z

*Awesome Thread*

I just love receiving an email about this thread. I just wish there was a calander with all this. Of course I would have to have it at work.

Tim


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Re: Awesome Thread*



Tim Z said:


> *... I just wish there was a calander with all this. Of course I would have to have it at work.
> 
> Tim   *


I am working on it Tim. The calendar design is finished. Now I am moving into the printing stage. However, I am running into some financial surprises. It is very expensive to print calendars so I am still getting estimates. If I can find something I can afford to invest in, the calendars should be done in a few weeks.

XXXBowHo


----------



## Tim Z

*I will odre one*

Just keep me in mind


----------



## Boltsmyth

Wow Aya,

I love the drawing. To tell the truth I thought the graphics were nice but I wasn't overly interested. Now if you did a calendar with drawings of that caliber I would order it.

Joe B.


----------



## tigrou

A new tigrette here !
This time again, an (very small) error was willingly included...
Would you find it ??


----------



## tigrou

...


----------



## Jim C

the top is not fita legal?
can't tell about the tab
her mouth looks slightly off center


----------



## tigrou

Jim C said:


> *the top is not fita legal?
> can't tell about the tab
> her mouth looks slightly off center  *


Hem, I guess you did not find the correct answer...


----------



## Jim C

well my French friend, as a coach I would note her bow is not the optimum length for her predicted draw


----------



## tigrou

Yes, but she feels very cumfortable. 
Try again, the french archers have still found on our archery board !


----------



## Jim C

sorry, don't have the time or the interest.
it is a nice drawing though


----------



## JoeM

Her finger sling is on the wrong hand/finger?


----------



## Jim C

I thought that was a wedding band joe!


----------



## broken arrow123

*error*

arm guard on wrong arm.


----------



## Jim C

nope, its a LH set up-note the quiver.
the vertical travel on the sight bar is a bit low though

Joe m is close, she doesn't have a sling on the same hand as her arm with the guard


----------



## XXXBowHo

OK, I'll dig... 
For a set-up like that, shouldn't she have a plunger?

...and a belly button ring?  

XXXBowHo


----------



## Jim C

and a belly button ring? 
______________
LOL


----------



## broken arrow123

*error ?*

Its hard to tell, but it looks like the v-bars are a part of the stabilizer and not a seperate attachment. If its not that, I have no clue.

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archer/

NFAA dates and some locations.


----------



## tigrou

No, no, no... You're all wrong ! Search better and closer !


----------



## Jari

What about the lip color? arent she missing something there?


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Cécile's artwork*

Daniel,

I was on your site and saw the mordern-day elf sketch in the guest section. I did one a few months ago for an AT girl who wanted this for her tattoo:


----------



## Jim C

Tigrou-only see three fingers on the right hand, not four


----------



## broken arrow123

*error*



Jim C said:


> *Tigrou-only see three fingers on the right hand, not four *


The fourth is bearly visable, but it is there.




The bottom limb is not the same as the top limb. Different curve.


----------



## Tree Walker

*The Buckle for her belt.......*

......is facing the wrong way for a lefty ??!! I may be off as usual, LOL.....but most right handers put there belt on by running the belt through the buckle from right to left..........just as depicted in the excellent drawing...........


----------



## tigrou

*Re: Cécile's artwork*



XXXBowHo said:


> *Daniel,
> 
> I was on your site and saw the mordern-day elf sketch in the guest section. I did one a few months ago for an AT girl who wanted this for her tattoo: *


 Amazing ! And once more very very nice artwork ! Sure Cécile would be glad to see such one !!

About my last Tigrette, you're all pedaling in the semolina (old French expression) !!
IMHO, you should use this... :


----------



## recurve boy

Are you going to say the brace height is 0.5mm out? Or the tiller is wrong? Or she doesn't have one in her quiver? That's impossible to pick up! No fair.


----------



## Tree Walker

*AAAAH Tigrou.......*

.....well done !! You did say it was a *Small* imperfection.....


----------



## tigrou

recurve boy said:


> *Are you going to say the brace height is 0.5mm out? Or the tiller is wrong? Or she doesn't have one in her quiver? That's impossible to pick up! No fair. *


You're close ! Keep on searching !!


----------



## baldmountain

The nocking point is WAY too low?


----------



## Shirt

Given the clue, yes, that's it. (Hint: Where's the nocking point? Where's the clicker plate? Are they aligned...?)


----------



## JeffS

*Lefty Bow?*

Did anyone mention that she is shooting a lefty bow right handed?


----------



## JeffS

I gave up on Tigrou's drawing... I moved onto the Elf Picture that XXXBowHo posted.


----------



## tigrou

baldmountain said:


> *The nocking point is WAY too low? *


And the winner is... !
Well done !


----------



## Jari

But the elfs bow is wrong,
she shoots right handed with a left bow!!!


----------



## doume

Jari said:


> *But the elfs bow is wrong,
> she shoots right handed with a left bow!!! *


Elfs are elfs Jari ... always surprising ...


----------



## XXXBowHo

Good call Jari! I debated which way I would put the bow. I wanted to make it modern yet traditional. 

When I shoot my Japanese longbow I shoot with my thumb by using my index and middle finger to hold my thumb on the string. The arrow rests on the inside and not the outside as in modern archery. So yes, it may seem strange. XXXBoHo


----------



## Jari

Seems nice Aya, long draw lenght 36" 
wery sofisticated dresses, was it difficult to shoot that bow?


----------



## baldmountain

Jeez, champion archer, martial arts, artist and Kyodo! You are an amazing woman. You must scare the heck out of every man you meet.



XXXBowHo said:


> *Good call Jari! I debated which way I would put the bow. I wanted to make it modern yet traditional.
> 
> When I shoot my Japanese longbow I shoot with my thumb by using my index and middle finger to hold my thumb on the string. The arrow rests on the inside and not the outside as in modern archery. So yes, it may seem strange. XXXBoHo *


----------



## XXXBowHo

baldmountain said:


> *Jeez, champion archer, martial arts, artist and Kyodo! You are an amazing woman. You must scare the heck out of every man you meet. *


*IS THAT WHY I'M STILL SINGLE???*

But really...I'm a *SWEET* girl... 

*Ha~~~~~~YAH!* Ignore that... Really... I am a nice girl


----------



## recurve boy

Why do you hold the second arrow with your ring and pinky? And why does everybody only have 2 arrows?


----------



## XXXBowHo

Japanese Kyudo is an art. There is ceremony involved that has been unchanged for hundreds of years. 

Part of the ceremony is the shooting of the _ha-ya_ and _oto-ya_ arrows, one with right wing feathers, the other with left wing. Holding the second arrow enables the continuos flow of shooting. Ying and yang, black and white, start and finish. They are all opposite yet all connected.


----------



## baldmountain

XXXBowHo said:


> *IS THAT WHY I'M STILL SINGLE???
> 
> But really...I'm a SWEET girl...
> 
> Ha~~~~~~YAH! Ignore that... Really... I am a nice girl  *


Ow! Ma Aya is hitting me again! Make her stop!

Just like my daughter. She looks like a little princess, with fluttery eye lashes and eveything, as she beats the tar out of her little brother.

LOL!


----------



## ceciletoxo

Couldn't resist to post my elf:









XXXBowHo, your art is great !


----------



## tigrou

Wonderful ! 

Here is the Tigrette of the week !


----------



## doume

Nice work again Tigrou !

You don't ask us to find an error today but ... I think that the logo in her back would be this one :


----------



## tigrou

Oops, shame on me... This logo seems to have been drawn too quickly...
I think this one is closer to the truth...


----------



## tigrou

A new Tigrette by Tigrou !


----------



## ceciletoxo

Tigrou ! What d'you think of this friend for your Tigrettes?


----------



## ceciletoxo

I'm really in a bad shape... That was this friend here! that I wished to post :








 

(I use the IMG code, but I can't put directly a picture in the message. What shoud I do? My picture is only 27kbytes...)


----------



## tigrou

Excellent !

Incredible movement in your drawing, you know ?
And what a humor with this !


----------



## XXXBowHo

Very well done. Thanks for the wonderful yet fun addition to our "New Look for Archery" thread from ceciletoxo.

Many thanks for sharing your talent!!!

XXXBowHo


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Here's toxo's pic!*

Isn't this great? Thanks toxo!!!


----------



## tigrou

Another Tigrette, but strictly reserved for women... Gentlemen, please look elsewhere !!!


----------



## ceciletoxo

He he Tigrou ! not bad at all !

Why are there no more archers like this one?


----------



## XXXBowHo

Daniel, 

If that's a portrait of a French archer, I'm packing my bags!


----------



## Fxxx

It doesn't look like that french archer is packing at all.


----------



## tigrou

Hihihi  

I don't know if all the french archers are like this one, but french rugbymen are (aren't they, Doume ?  ) !!

This "Tigrounet" seams to have some success. I should draw more like this !


----------



## doume

> I don't know if all the french archers are like this one, but french rugbymen are (aren't they, Doume ?  ) !!


Daniel ... don't break my dreams about french archers please ...  
And yes ... Paris Rugby Club members are soooooooo cute ...  (pps 1.4 Mo file available  )


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Tigrou, another awesome artwork! Thanks for adding the male archer to the collection!  Looking forward to seeing more of your artistic talents!


----------



## MissTy

Wow! I've really enjoyed this entire thread. Ya'll are very talented and I look forward to seeing more of your work!! Keep it up. I'm very impressed.


----------



## XXXBowHo

MissTy, thanks for your gracious compliments. I decided since I started this thread I should post a new piece since it's been awhile.

*XXXBowHo*


----------



## Jim C

neat Aya-kind of a high wrist ala Natalia V? I suspect that D Kronegold of PSE will be happy at that neat rendition of his creation the X Factor
(are you now shooting the Merlin compound and recurve?)


----------



## Obsession

Very tastefully done!


----------



## XXXBowHo

Jim, I shoot a Merlin compound and I shoot an X-Factor since Merlin does not have a recurve. I made the switch after Nationals and I found two new loves!!! Oh, I shoot with a really high grip.


----------



## Jim C

I thought Merlin made a recurve-in fact I remember shooting with a guy at the Ohio STate indoor (Bill SHort) who had one. I remember seeing a newer Merlin but it might be a different company for all I know.

I got an x-factor-liked the balance, despised the grip and didn't want to bugger it up so I gave it to a joad kid I coach and he and Darrell took the belt grinder to the grip


----------



## doume

> [...]I shoot with a _really_ high grip.


Unusual ... do you have a photo please ?


----------



## Jim C

actually the high grip was in vogue when I shot as a kid in 72-76. I still have that C handle bear with the #3 grip and it was real high. Ed Eliason shoots a high wrist as does Natalia Valeeva. Can't argue with the titles those two have racked up


----------



## XXXBowHo

Doume, this is my recurve grip. It is made by Loesch Enterprises:

bowgrips.com 

Loesch does custom bowgrips for recurve and compound from every major bow company. He works directly with the archer to make the perfect grip for your hand. XXXBowHo


----------



## XXXBowHo

Jim C said:


> *I thought Merlin made a recurve-in fact I remember shooting with a guy at the Ohio STate indoor (Bill SHort) who had one. I remember seeing a newer Merlin but it might be a different company for all I know.*


Jim, Merlin did have a nice recurve called the "Classic" in their product line from 96-99 but unfortunately they no longer make recurves. XXXBowHo


----------



## Jim C

AYA-bowsports in England was advertising a newer model within the last two years that looked alot like the Browning S2/Petron. It came with its own case. I don't know if it ever took off.

the bow you picture is the one I was speaking of concerning that guy in cleveland.

the Olympic trial plans continue  

how are things in colorado-I hear the flu is nasty out there now

(PS) A quick check of the bowsports site no longer has that merlin. as I said, I only saw the picture never the "live beast"


----------



## XXXBowHo

Jim, the flu is nasty here in CO. My family all had it a month ago and I never got sick but I wore myself thin trying to meet the deadline for printing my calendar and I got sick and have been for three days.

I am not sure which bow you are speaking of but Merlin had two recurves that I know of: the "Quazar" and the "Classic."


----------



## Jim C

IF I find a picture I will send it to you. I am pretty sure I have a picture of an ad in either the glade or one of the US archery magazines a couple years ago.

Get better.


----------



## baldmountain

Whoa! That is wicked high!

I've been thinking about a Loesch grip for a long time. Just not so high. Yikes!  Maybe I'll get myself one for my Aurora.



XXXBowHo said:


> *Doume, this is my recurve grip. It is made by Loesch Enterprises:
> 
> bowgrips.com
> 
> Loesch does custom bowgrips for recurve and compound from every major bow company. He works directly with the archer to make the perfect grip for your hand. XXXBowHo *


----------



## recurve boy

Jim C is refering to the Merlin Apex.


----------



## doume

> Loesch does custom bowgrips for recurve and compound from every major bow company.


I have already seen some of these grips on photos on the TSAA web site and elsewhere but now I can put a name on those who make them ... wonderfull job ! 
A question calls another ... is it an optic effect or is the distance between sight and plunger shorter than the average on other risers ?


----------



## XXXBowHo

Doume, good eye! 

A natural balance is achieved by strategically locating weight over the grip’s pivot point. The slight centerflight offset provides extra clearance and the cushion plunger holes have been moved closer to the pivot point of the grip to minimize the effect of bow hand torque. Also the main stabilizer mount has been moved toward the pivot point of the grip to maximize the stabilizer's effectiveness. 

• Riser Mass Weight: 2.5 lbs
• Handle Length: 25”


----------



## doume

> Doume, good eye!
> 
> A natural balance is achieved by strategically locating weight over the grip’s pivot point. The slight centerflight offset provides extra clearance and the cushion plunger holes have been moved closer to the pivot point of the grip to minimize the effect of bow hand torque. Also the main stabilizer mount has been moved toward the pivot point of the grip to maximize the stabilizer's effectiveness.
> 
> • Riser Mass Weight: 2.5 lbs
> • Handle Length: 25”


Not so good eye ... I didn't notice the other details ...  
Technically very interesting ... what feelings at 70m compared to your previous bows ?


----------



## XXXBowHo

Most noticeable is the lack of torque on release. I smashed my 70M record only a month after switching...<still shocked> I settle on the center and my pin holds thru the entire shot.


----------



## Jim C

Thanks Recurve Boy-that's the one. anyone know what happened to that riser? the ads for it were less than two years ago.

Aya-if only PSE would spend the money and put a bushing in those bows. Terry Ragsdale claims you don't need one with a machined riser but I think its CHEAP not to do so. also aluminum holes with steel stabilizers-its easy to figure which one wears first


----------



## XXXBowHo

Jim, point well taken on the bushings. However, if the stabi is screwed in tight there shouldn't be an issue. It's T-6061 high grade aircraft aluminum and for the life of a normal rizer, I see that as sufficient to hold a stabi. Not only that, the tolerances are tighter tapping straight into the rizer. I've had the steel bushings pop out of other bows and they were only held in with glue and did not fit snug but had play in them. 

Suffice to say, I haven't had any problems with mine and although it doesn't look as _hi-tech_, it is a simple system that works. 

Just my 2 cents... plus tax....


----------



## tigrou

XXXBowHo said:


> *MissTy, thanks for your gracious compliments. I decided since I started this thread I should post a new piece since it's been awhile.
> 
> XXXBowHo *


A other good job, Aya !


----------



## baldmountain

I finally got to hold a couple bows with Loesch grips. (Including an x-factor.  The sight mount really is close to the button!) It's easy to see why people like the Loesch grips. You feel like your hand and wrist just snap into place. They really feel nice! I think it is time to finally order one of these. I just have to figure out what wrist angle to get. 



baldmountain said:


> *Whoa! That is wicked high!
> 
> I've been thinking about a Loesch grip for a long time. Just not so high. Yikes!  Maybe I'll get myself one for my Aurora. *


----------



## tigrou

A bit of sunshine from France !


----------



## doume

tigrou said:


> A bit of sunshine from France !


Reading this _today_ I'm not sure that we live in the same country Daniel ...  

Good funny drawing ... perhaps based on a previous fun stuff ?


----------



## tigrou

Shut ! On this board, France is _always_ shiny !


----------



## Shirt

We like.

We like LOTS.


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Let Off*

I was bombarded with requests since my last post....so here is a new piece. 
I call it: *"Let-Off"*


----------



## doume

Aya ... wonderful idea ... wonderful result again


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

XXXBowHo said:


> *MissTy, thanks for your gracious compliments. I decided since I started this thread I should post a new piece since it's been awhile.
> 
> XXXBowHo *


I hope people don't make a habit of settling into anchor that far from the clicker


----------



## XXXBowHo

MerlinApexDylan said:


> *I hope people don't make a habit of settling into anchor that far from the clicker *


This isn't a pic from a coaching manual MAD. It's art. Good eye, but she is not at fulldraw yet. It is part of the motion of the design. Use your imagination, it will surprise you or it will scare you


----------



## Hollywood

"Let-off" is great Aya, per usual!

-peace,
Hollywood


----------



## mattellis2

is it me, or does she have two right hands?

-matt


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

XXXBowHo said:


> *This isn't a pic from a coaching manual MAD. It's art. Good eye, but she is not at fulldraw yet. It is part of the motion of the design. Use your imagination, it will surprise you or it will scare you *


I went to an art college for two years. Not much can scare me after that experience. 

Ever draw dead people in a hospital morgue Erika? 

One of the many odd and sometimes inspiring situations I've been in. 

Her bowhand is also odd


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

recurve boy said:


> *Jim C is refering to the Merlin Apex. *


Or this one?


----------



## Jim C

MAD-why did Merlin discontinue the recurves? was K&G too big in England or did the American and Korean companies prove too competitive?


----------



## XXXBowHo

Ok, I see that my first version of "Let-Off" looked a bit odd and gave the impression she was facing away when I meant for her to appear facing forward. Of course I finished her at 4AM yesterday. So, I did some surgery and she's doing fine


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Jim C said:


> *MAD-why did Merlin discontinue the recurves? was K&G too big in England or did the American and Korean companies prove too competitive? *


I think they are more concerned about their compound sales at the moment. This was probably the deciding factor for discontinuance. 

In the US they can probably do better with compounds then recurves. So it's probably a good idea they focus on what brings them the bread and butter.

Though, they could make a great recurve if they put the energy into it. They do need to work on the grip ergonomics however, in the recurve category.
Dylan


----------



## ceciletoxo

XXXBowHo said:


> *Ok, I see that my first version of "Let-Off" looked a bit odd and gave the impression she was facing away when I meant for her to appear facing forward. Of course I finished her at 4AM yesterday. So, I did some surgery and she's doing fine *


Aya, I think both are beautiful, but...

From a modest artist point of view, the first version is more harmonious and the eyes travel smoothly all over the cam. We try to guess the mystery of this woman. 

While looking at the second one, even if it answers archers' concerns, the addition you made stops the eyes on a detail that may be unnecessary...

Thus, the first version is, for me, the best one...


----------



## Jim C

thanks Dylan-that makes sense

Cecil-agree with your perception


----------



## [email protected]

*XXXBOWHUN*

AWESOME!!!! AWESOME!!!!! AWESOME !!!!
I'm new to "AT" your art makes me want to return thanks...
I personally have never seen so much archery art!

Every single picture you have posted is a work of art ... 
Do You sell them or is this what you do for fun ? Just to tease us archery freaks ????? 

REGARDS


----------



## Jim C

Steve:

here is an answer to your question.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39700


----------



## [email protected]

*Jim C*

Thanks Jim
I'm ordering mines


----------



## Jim C

STeve: are you Rick's brother or dad? I shot next to him nationals one year


----------



## tigrou

Archery seems sometimes so easy...


----------



## [email protected]

*Jim C*

I'm Ricks older brother  

My wife (Joy) and I purchase the Archery Section of my fathers store from him.. (formerly Rochester Hollow Grinder) 

So I can chase my dreams of running an archery pro shop and to free up some time for Rick and my Dad .... 

Rick is diong great he reminds me of a machine ...  I've watched him shoot perfect scores indoors , can't wait for him to get his arrows to fly strait at all the tournys... He is getting married in August and that slowed him down some ... However I'm sure he will be back soon to kick some targets butts (no punn intended)

My Father still actively Helps me at the shop. He is pursuing his career as a NAA coach .... AND still runs the rest of Rochester Hollow Grinder ... Without him I don't think I would be still with it today we had a rough year economy wise ....

Him and I just started a JOAD Group and the Kids really fired us up!!!! So we are hoping for a good year ... 

hope i answered all your questions and I send my regards


----------



## Jim C

thanks Steve-I spent four years in Ithaca-bowhunted a little then but I was coming up to Rochester a fair amount for Squash and table tennis tournaments-won the ACU-I collegiate doubles table tennis tournament in 83 or so at Brockport State U which I think was pretty close to Rochester.


----------



## [email protected]

*yes jim*

Yep right around the corner 35 minutes r so...
HOPEFULLY SOON !!!!! Rick will register on AT then we can all have a free for all !!!!!! Teaching the ways of the archer    

talk to ya soon!!!!

till then


----------



## Jim C

thanks Steve-do you know if Merrit Compton still has an archery shop in Ithaca? that's where I bought my first compound bow and spent alot of time.

If I ever make it back to that area, I will have to look you all up


----------



## [email protected]

*jim c*

I'm not sure of merrit still has his shop , but sure would like to talk to you in person if you ever do visit been fun ...

keep tabs on me and rick we will be in here talking  
Any ?'s just e-mail ok 

till next time >>>---> have happy holidays


----------



## Blacksheep

*Beautiful Job / Shots*

I'm very sure I would not find any of those photos here in Malaysia.Not even in a few years time from now 

Thumbs up!!!


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Re: Beautiful Job / Shots*



Blacksheep said:


> *I'm very sure I would not find any of those photos here in Malaysia.Not even in a few years time from now
> 
> Thumbs up!!!  *


Welcome Malaysia! I was in KL a few years back training with the paralympic archers at their rehabilitation center. It was a wonderful experience. Malaysia is a gorgeous country! Great weather for shooting too!!! XXXBowHo


----------



## Blacksheep

*Malaysia*

Thanks ,hoped you enjoyed your stay here.
I'm staying about 30 minutes from Kuala Lumpur.

Next time if you do come again, bring some of your art with you,and leave them here. Let the guys catch some fire.


----------



## KennyB

I LIKE IT!


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Amazing photos*

Some of the best I have ever seen about archery.


----------



## Africanbowhunter

SOrry Dumb question Whata Grinder? Hollow grinder?


TINK


----------



## KennyB

Out standing


----------



## Will Wisp

Those are some fine photos,that last one is classic back tension muscles at work.Nice job.


----------



## clever_guy

As requested. Thought I would pull this thread back to the top at the same time..



-CG


----------



## tigrou

Yo ! 
Very interesting artwork !
Is it you on the picture ?
Have you got more like this ??


----------



## clever_guy

tigrou;

It is just a pic I "shopped" (played with in Photoshop), I wanted some graphics for a front-end of a score database I designed for myself.

Not me, its Gentleman Jim Pickering from way back when - you can find some info and the original pic on www.acheryhistory.com.

I have a few more I guess I could post, I just have to resize them.

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Here


----------



## clever_guy

Here


----------



## clever_guy

here


----------



## clever_guy

here


----------



## clever_guy

tigrou;

I had to squash some of them to get under the file size limitations for posting - so the image resolution is a little diluted.

There you are though, I think I have some more but I would have to hunt for them.

-CG

hmmm some of them disappeared after posting...let's try that again...


----------



## clever_guy

again


----------



## clever_guy

I will try again later i think AT's forum is having issues..

-CG


----------



## mrs arrowkeeper

These pics are awesome! Great work. I've looked for pics of women and archery and these are the best I've seen.  I would definitely like to see more of this kind of work. Do you have any with deer in the picture?


----------



## clever_guy

again


----------



## clever_guy

again2


----------



## clever_guy

again3


----------



## clever_guy

again


----------



## Huntin4Elk

Mind if I throw one in???? It is the only one I have.


----------



## Outdoor Gal

*Huntin4elk*

Hi Huntin4elk... what can you tell us about that bow? Looks interesting! Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## baldmountain

*Huntin4elk*

Aren't you worried about catching your hair in the string? You probably should wear it in a ponytail or at least puilled back. If it gets caught in the string you likely to loose a hunk of scalp.


----------



## clever_guy

*Ha! Women Archers*

Knew I had done a couple of "Girlie Pics"


----------



## clever_guy

*Athens 2004...*

Another..


----------



## Huntin4Elk

*Re: Huntin4elk*



Outdoor Gal said:


> *Hi Huntin4elk... what can you tell us about that bow? Looks interesting! Thanks for posting the pic! *


That bow is an old Ben Pearson recurve. I bought it about three years ago and haven't shot anything but it since. It is an excellent shooter and a beautiful bow. I've looked at new bows but with the condition that this bow is in, I have no reason to get another one.

Baldmountain...........I can honestly say that I have never had my hair caught in the string. In fact, I have never even thought about it. Boy that would hurt though.


----------



## ChrisAndersen

*XXXBowHo*

hi can you make one with a barnsdale archery bow 
just wondering
chris


----------



## Tallcatsgirl

Real good pics.......!


----------



## p8ntballnryan

yeah...karen scavotto is a hottie!


----------



## Tallcatsgirl

great pics!!!!!!!


----------



## clever_guy

I found some more pics I did up, I will post them if there is any interest.

-CG


----------



## 3drecurve

okay, I would like to see more. Terrific job by all the artists out there.


----------



## ChrisAndersen

*Make this one*

i want to see if you can make one of a 
barnsdale bow for me and i bow 2
here is the sight 
http://www.barnsdalearchery.com


----------



## clever_guy

ChrisAndersen;

Your best bet is to PM Aya and see if she can help you out

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Ok, here are a few more..some women, some men..all archers..



-CG


----------



## clever_guy

What AT is about..


----------



## clever_guy

For Aya...Hope she is doing well, and we hear from her soon..


----------



## clever_guy

Erika A., Marcus should like this one..


----------



## clever_guy

Another Erica A. ...


----------



## clever_guy

Another "pondering" shot..


----------



## clever_guy

Some more Aussies..


----------



## clever_guy

An Olympian...


----------



## clever_guy

A little Korean Form..


----------



## clever_guy

Another gent..


----------



## clever_guy

Barnesy..


----------



## clever_guy

A little Texas Tur-Bow power..


----------



## clever_guy

Can't forget our French-Canadian friends...


----------



## clever_guy

Another...


----------



## clever_guy

...And Tttthat's All Folks...



Maybe Aya has been working on some more in her spare time...

-CG


----------



## Tur-bow

Wow. Very sweet looking pics. Of course you know which one I like best. 

Thanks

Cool thing is graduates from the University of Texas are called "Texas Ex's" so it actually has dual meaning and you didnt even know it.


----------



## Marcus

clever_guy said:


> *Erika A., Marcus should like this one.. *


Yeah she's a babe!!


----------



## clever_guy

Turbow;

"Cool thing is graduates from the University of Texas are called "Texas Ex's" so it actually has dual meaning and you didnt even know it."

If it managed to have some meaning, then all the better.. 



Marcus;

"Yeah she's a babe!!"

Great form....

   

-CG


----------



## rcd567

You folks that did the artwork are amazing!


----------



## Vorian

*Very very nice work Tigrou*

Hi,
Just stumbled on your work here on archerytalk, and from hence to your site.
Must say, very very beautifull works of art, each and every one of them.
One point of comment though, why are all the women shooting recurve bows? I don't see any of them near a compound.
Are Tigrous girls afraid of high speed?
Or are they all into traditional sports?

just my little piece of "comment".
Like your works, keep on drawing...works inspiring

Bart


----------



## tigrou

Hi, Vorian.

Thanks for your comment ! 
Don't worry for compounds, they're coming now as you can see here ! Just my practice and my natural feeling go to recurve bows, I'm now thinking to the Compound community !

Bye


----------



## rcd567

ttt


----------



## AdamAust

Um like fully sick luv. That means you are really cool and talented. Love em all.
Adam


----------



## ArcherySquaw

AWESOME PICS!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

*One of the best threads I have seen*

I have to say (as others have said), you folks that did the artwork are amazing!

Now if someone can help me design a tattoo for my arm, I will love ya for life and beyond


----------



## clever_guy

Hmmm...It's getting close to the Olympics, I think perhaps some pics are in order to get us in the spirit...what say all?..

 

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Start with some warm-up pics. Hopefully a few more people will join in...



-CG


----------



## clever_guy

I forgot to post this one from the last set...

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Another Erika A., Marcus will note I went with an alternate title, to avoid the wrath of Erika...

   

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

More to come, everyone feel free to post - that means you Aya 

-CG


----------



## Marcus

From DVA's trading card set

http://www.dva.asn.au/target/team.lasso


----------



## Marcus

another, now an awesome recurver.


----------



## Marcus

and another one of our star recurvers.


----------



## clever_guy

They look great Marcus!



-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Here are a couple of more...

Some non-normaly aspirated archer...

   

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

M. Frangelli - Good Luck in Athens!!


----------



## Oxford

*I'm in...*

Here is my favorite shot in archery...Chance, just moments after winning his second Vegas, enjoying a quiet moment with his best friend. 

A few seconds later he was mobbed by well-wishers...


----------



## Marcus

A dark stomry day at DVA last year


----------



## clever_guy

Correction on that last one. Sorry Vittorio my mistake.

 

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Good stuff Ox and Marcus!

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

A Little more than a week before the 16 Days Of Glory!


----------



## clever_guy

WCA - Something Ox should appreciate 

 

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

I call this one "Form and Flow" (because it is abstract artzy, and no title will really work anyway..) 

    

-CG


----------



## doume

You too CG ?  
This one would probably be appreciated on the blue-white-red board ... can I ?


----------



## clever_guy

Sure go ahead, that's what they are for, to be enjoyed  

You never know there may be a couple of more upcoming you might want to post there as well..  

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Here is another. Good Luck to Jenny Nichols in Athens!

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

A little "Archery Stylin' ". Anyone (T Robey) who can pull off wearing those earmuffs while shooting deserves a pic...

 

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Alright here is another fun (artzy) one. 

I call it "Rainy Day on the Line"

  

-CG


----------



## Metrodix

*Homage to Aya La Brie*

Dedicated to Aya La Brie

"Aya in a snowglobe"











(No idea, why this pic is not displayed)


----------



## shortstuffpj

I'm so speechless at all this great work! It's just breathtaking! All of it! Keep up all the great work!


----------



## XXXBowHo

Metrodix,

That is pretty awesome! I still get the shivers when I see that pic! But when asked if I would do it again...SURE....why not? I don't have any feeling in my legs anymore so what the heck!

For all those sending PM's requesting more ArcheryArt...give me another month. I am still on the road with no apps to make my art.

XXXBowHo


----------



## clever_guy

Looks good Metrodix!

I bet you have some great stuff on the design board XXXBowHo 

-CG


----------



## Metrodix

XXXBowHo said:


> *Metrodix,
> 
> That is pretty awesome! I still get the shivers when I see that pic! *


Hm, shall I do it?


----------



## Metrodix

*Only the strong survive*

Thats me!
I shoot in any weather condition!


----------



## clever_guy

And another...

"Archery In The Park" with the lovely Sandrine...



-CG


----------



## fire flight L.C

What happened to the fron side of the last picture


----------



## clever_guy

"What happened to the fron side of the last picture"

Ahhh..."Wonder bra-fied"... a great filter...



-CG


----------



## clever_guy

CGKB - Just 'cause its true...

    

Good Luck Marie-Pier Beaudet in Athens!!!

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

*Last One*

And the last one in the set. I have a couple of more but I don't have time to finish them.

Good Luck in Athens Simon Fairweather!!! Let's see a repeat!

Good luck to everyone in Athens, hope they all have a great Olympic experience!!



-CG


----------



## doume

Really appreciate your two last pics CG ... hope to see some more soon !


----------



## clever_guy

Thanks Doume, I appreciate it 

Just trying to make it the best little "secret thread" on AT...and maybe help Aya sell some calendars
   

-CG


----------



## waterdragonlpn

*Beautiful work.*

After taking the time to look at all the pics. I must say these pics. are beautiful.


----------



## archery480

Hey! Great pics!  

Do you sell them anywhere? 
If not you should. If so tell us were?

I would love to have a picture like those with a Hoyt.

Thanks for sharing them with us.

Tammy

I really like the silhoets.


----------



## clever_guy

archery480;

Yes, PM XXXBowHo (Aya) and she can sell you a calander with her art..

 

-CG


----------



## tigrou

At least, I comme back to this thread, and I'm very pleased with your pics, CG !

I think bowhunters should appreciate this one :


----------



## clever_guy

Thanks tigrou  

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

*Another*

"Knot of Eternity"

-CG


----------



## Metrodix

*Another playing with pics*

Something else....


----------



## clever_guy

Interesting one Metrodix!

 

-CG


----------



## elk stalker

Great artwork from everyone. I need to start practacing so I can post some art here. You all are extremely talented. I think that this has been one of my favorite threads to read, every page had unbelieveable artwork! Keep up the good work.


----------



## hs6181

xxxbowho

I was wondering if you use your silhouette (we need a spellchecker) in your art.


----------



## clever_guy

hs6181;

I believe Aya maybe a little busy with work and moving to Montana. I think on one of the threads she mentioned she used herself for some of the base photography...

You might want to PM her if you have a question...



-CG


----------



## XXXBowHo

WOW, gone for a few days and the creativity level just spikes!!! Great work guys! 

NOW, be prepared, I have a new PC with a zillion gig and a notepad with a zillion ideas. I have missed working on my graphics and I appreciate the sentiment that I could not join in your creative revelries for several months. But, here I am, excited to be back amongst archery’s most creative minds. 

Hmmm....now where to start.....


----------



## XXXBowHo

hs6181 said:


> *xxxbowho
> 
> I was wondering if you use your silhouette (we need a spellchecker) in your art. *


Yes, the silhouettes were me but the great thing about artistic license is... I can nip n tuck


----------



## Metrodix

*Question for Aya*

Aya,
if you would agree....
I consider to use YOU as new background for my web site.
Here is the draft:


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Re: Question for Aya*



Metrodix said:


> *Aya,
> if you would agree....
> I consider to use YOU as new background for my web site.
> *


Pretty cool (literally and figuratively). I don't mind. Just hope I don't scare people


----------



## clever_guy

Well I guess I can throw out a couple of more pics, if we are going to start some "post'in fun" 

Here is one that I was putzing with that I just didn't like, sometimes they just don't come together...    

-CG

"Zeus' Throne"


----------



## clever_guy

Another one from the bit bucket... 

SplattMan

-CG


----------



## Metrodix

*Re: Re: Question for Aya*



XXXBowHo said:


> *Pretty cool (literally and figuratively). I don't mind. Just hope I don't scare people *


Nice, thanks. 

OK, test site is ready. Only to do a little small work like color adjusting the scroll bars.

Have a look:

http://www.compoundbow.de/test/index2.htm

OK, it is in German. 

Use the navigation on the left side.
The link left up, read:

Alle oeffnen (all open)

You will find, I fixed your pic, so you cant scroll out. 

What do you think?


----------



## Metrodix

clever_guy said:


> *Another one from the bit bucket...
> 
> SplattMan
> 
> -CG *


Hey, man, THATS GREAT!

btw: Do you know how we name THAT building here in Germany?

"the pregnant oyster"


----------



## clever_guy

"btw: Do you know how we name THAT building here in Germany?.."the pregnant oyster""

Ha! That pretty much describes it! (Sydney Opera House). It's a unique looking building

 

-CG


----------



## doume

*Re: Re: Re: Question for Aya*



Metrodix said:


> OK, it is in German.


Nobody is perfect !  

Actually your web site seems to be very interesting ... sad the technical pages are not tranlated in English ...


----------



## doume

clever_guy said:


> SplattMan


I LOVE this one CG !


----------



## Metrodix

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Question for Aya*



doume said:


> *Nobody is perfect !
> 
> Actually your web site seems to be very interesting ... sad the technical pages are not tranlated in English ...  *


Yes. 
But there are so many sites in english about archery....

The web site with the content is

www.compoundbow.de


----------



## marty

Check out http://www.cafepress.com I belong to several clubs that have merchandise set up here. One fellow that I know is having calendars with kites on them printed by cafepress, perhaps it will work out for you as well.


----------



## KYShooter

These are breathtaking, thats all I know to say about it.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira

*Real nice!*

Hello, Aya

I've been an amateur photographer for quite many years.

Congratulations, I really appreciate your photos.


----------



## clever_guy

Another bit bucket survivor...



"Changgyeong Archery"

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Ok, as per request here is the alternate of the last one..

 

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Ok, here is a fun one..



"Intersection of Win and Lose"

-CG


----------



## Jerry/NJ

MissTy said:


> *Wow! I've really enjoyed this entire thread. Ya'll are very talented and I look forward to seeing more of your work!! Keep it up. I'm very impressed. *


Me too !


----------



## clever_guy

some "Night Cat"



-CG


----------



## huntingchick31

*Photos*

I just wanted to say THANKS for the photos. I've printed almost everyone you post. I frame them and hang them in the archery room of my house. Keep them coming. I really enjoy them.


----------



## clever_guy

Really? Thanks!

 

Hopefully we get some more people posting on the thread..



-CG


----------



## clever_guy

"Inner Worlds Of Concentration"

-CG


----------



## XXXBowHo

*"Arco Nudo"*

I'm back!!! I will begin posting new images for my 2005 ArcheryArt Calendar. Enjoy!


----------



## baldmountain

*Re: "Arco Nudo"*



XXXBowHo said:


> *I'm back!!! I will begin posting new images for my 2005 ArcheryArt Calendar. Enjoy! *


Aya, not that I'm in a position to criticize you, but your bow arm looks a bit bent. Especially compared to previous pictures.


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Yep, you're right... it's bent.*

Maybe b-cuz I wrecked doing a stunt on my mtn bike just before the photo shoot. I never noticed til you mentioned it. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## baldmountain

*Re: Yep, you're right... it's bent.*

You are one crazy lady. 

I can tell you really drink heavily from the cup of life, but take it easy or you're going to kill yourself. 



XXXBowHo said:


> *Maybe b-cuz I wrecked doing a stunt on my mtn bike just before the photo shoot. I never noticed til you mentioned it. Thanks for the feedback. *


----------



## XXXBowHo

Geoff, here is a different version. My arm is as straight as it goes.


----------



## baldmountain

Aya,

I'm not in a position to critique. I have my first indoor tournament this weekend and I'll be lucky if I shoot 290 on a NFAA 5 spot.  Over the summer I wrenched my shoulder hopping into the pool. (I was steadying myself on the edge of the pool and when I hopped in my arm went up and back and something went pop.  ) I've shot maybe 200 arrows since July with 100 of those being last night. Bleah, it was bad. By the end I could barely hold the bow up.  I've got a lot of strength to regain from not shooting.

So feel free to ignore me. Better yet get checked out by your coach.

Oh, it looks like your head is a little tilted forward in the plane perpendicular to the arrow. 

The picture is beautiful as usual.


----------



## XXXBowHo

Geoff,

Sorry about the injury. Lord knows, I'm a veteran of rehabiltation from injuries! I've done the dislocation thing in my shoulder. It took me about three months before I was back in the saddle. That was in my martial arts days when lot's of things turned the opposite way they were supposed too 

BTW, I'm not too worried about my longbow form, it got me several records. Even so, there is always room to improve. That's the challenge I love about archery!


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Need some help naming this one...*

Here's another graphic... also with my Pronghorn.


----------



## Joe Barbieur

hey kiddo long time no talk...email me or call you have the numbers...I don't get to this site to much anymore..take care


----------



## clever_guy

Great pics Aya!

Good to see you posting again!!



-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Here is another one, with Vegas around the corner..

Nock Your Arrow and "Roll The Dice"



-CG


----------



## tigrou

One year of Tigrettes. Champagne !


----------



## clever_guy

Thatsa Fantastico!!

 

Way to go Tigrou!

-CG


----------



## tigrou

You have a mail !


----------



## XXXBowHo

Tigrou, _bienvenue_ back! Missed you bunches!

I don't know if you saw this graphic in another thread but I dedicated this one to you.


----------



## doume

*above graphic*

Nice framing ... good revision XXX !


----------



## tigrou

XXXBowHo said:


> *Tigrou, bienvenue back! Missed you bunches!
> 
> I don't know if you saw this graphic in another thread but I dedicated this one to you. *


Very very nice ! I'm really glad to take part of your inspiration ! I'll prepare some surprises you should appreciate !


----------



## XXXBowHo

Tigrou,

This is the other graphic you inspired me to do.


----------



## tigrou

Waoh ! 

My pencils, quick ! 

Excellent work, Aya ! There's no better encouragement to keep me drawing ! Thanks for the dedication.


----------



## Metrodix

*The one and only*

The only one.....


----------



## Techy

XXX,

You might have to give the new Bowtechs a try (with the equalizer cams)  

Really great pictures 

I am surprised you aren't working in the marketing division of one of these big companies.


----------



## thenson

*Figured that I should give this a try. Check this out!*

Sorry, don't mean to steal anyone's pictures, but don't have any of my own to play with. Let me know what you think.


----------



## clever_guy

Interesting one thenson, sort of abstract

 

-CG


----------



## doume

*Re: Figured that I should give this a try. Check this out!*



thenson said:


> Let me know what you think.


I think that if Caroline receives 0.02$ each time someone photoshops a pic from her she will soon no more need to pursue her studies  ... j/k  

Good job thenson !


----------



## clever_guy

Ok, here is another...with Joy Fahrenkrog...

"Hope and Joy"



-CG


----------



## clever_guy

...so who's afraid of the big bad wolf?...

 

"Target Panic"

-CG


----------



## tigrou

CG, you should not better describe this fear !

For Aya, guess where Lara buy her belts ?


----------



## Fletch Helical

I will say that all of you do excellent work I have some artistic ability but not to the caliber that alot of these are. Between the photos, the pencil work, and the photoshop (if I'm correct on that) its amazing. Tigrou, I like the way you did that shadow on the wall in the pic with Lara, excellent detail, and is that a new Bowtech with the Equalizer cam? She really knows her equipment


----------



## tigrou

Fletch Helical said:


> I will say that all of you do excellent work I have some artistic ability but not to the caliber that alot of these are. Between the photos, the pencil work, and the photoshop (if I'm correct on that) its amazing. Tigrou, I like the way you did that shadow on the wall in the pic with Lara, excellent detail, and is that a new Bowtech with the Equalizer cam? She really knows her equipment


Thanks beaucoup !  
In fact, her bow is purely fictive... But you know, the shapes are often the same ! The only genuine item is the original Aya's CamBelt !


----------



## Twisted Limb

tigrou said:


> One year of Tigrettes. Champagne !


My God but you're good tigrou!!!

Do you sell any of this stuff?


----------



## tigrou

Twisted Limb said:


> My God but you're good tigrou!!!
> 
> Do you sell any of this stuff?


Everything's possible !  Please send me a MP to specify what you need...


----------



## Rat

Tigrou, I just finished looking at your site (haven't been in a few months) Great stuff! I even left a mesage on the guest book this time . 

Aya, my wife ordered two of the calendars, one for the house, and she is sending the other one to me over here in Iraq. Now everyone will be able to see your cool artwork. It might even open up an entirely new market! That would be the "too long in the desert, female starved, young male" demographic! Should be a HOT seller!

_Looking_4_X's said_


> rather than using photos and a software package (any idiot can do that)...


Why then, don't you show us some of your talent. Photoshop (like the pencil, pen, charcoal, etc.,) is a tool. The creativity comes from the artist, not the tool. You have just called every person on this thread who uses a graphics program an idiot. I would say they are not, some very inspiring and original work has been dispayed here. Of course, you are entitled to your opinion, but that was pretty bad form. 

Everyone is a critic...


----------



## tigrou

Nice words, Rat, I wouldn't say better. As you said, any idiot can handle a pencil and a sheet of paper too...  Some can do much than this !


----------



## flat foot

You said "The Glade". Are you from England? I was Based there for a while and shot alot too. Not to tell you what you should do, but put these Photos in a book and sell them. Our wives might not like it, but alot of people in the Archery world would buy it.


----------



## tigrou

Yes, mine will arrine soon !  

With a bit of late, Santa 's daughter is on the roof...


----------



## G33k

tigrou,
check your PMs , I would love to know if you do custom stuff


----------



## Twang!

WOW!!! great job. I really liked them all.


----------



## Colin Giersberg

Great work Tigrou. I always look forward to the next drawing.


----------



## firestorm9mm

those were the nicest archery pics I have seen in a long time. You have an awesome ability.


----------



## tigrou

Thanks you all. Your comments really help me to keep drawing !
Here is my last product...


----------



## MissTy

*real classy 187*

anyone ever tell you- "If you don't have something nice to say, don't say it at all?" 

you are entitled to your opinion, but do you feel it necessary to insult these fine people like that? they have displayed their art to share with us, not to get insulted. geez, have a little class.


----------



## doume

Well said MissTy

187 - are you so ill-mannered to insult people like that ?


----------



## Scott/Oh

To those of you doing such a WONDERFUL job of art~ we give our graditude and our envy. To those photo-type posts~ where may I find the beautiful shooters? This sport has too long been lacking the female touch. I shoot the 3d courses in Ohio and have seldom come upon a female. May this change SOON!
Again~ blessings to all who love the sport!


----------



## G33k

Should I assume that a post got pulled?


----------



## MissTy

yes... one very insulting post got pulled...


----------



## Jim C

xxxbowboy said:


> I dont think you should quit your day job because my 5 year old brings this home from school. Yes they are cool when a 5 year old does them not an adult. and find a model that doesn't have the body of a man



ah, another underneath the bridge dweller.

begone troll


----------



## Matty-NJ

Nice entrance Bowboy!

Do you walk into Church every sunday and yell out? "Jesus Christ its great to see you Jim....how ya been..."

Maybe you should leave and try that entrance again.

Of course, you can feel free to just leave too!

Im beginning to believe that a lot of Mommas forgot to teach their babies that if they have nothing good to say, they should just keep their yap shut.

On a positive note...I was looking at the artwork, and its pretty awesome. Im actually somewhat of an artist myself. And I really like some of this work. I saw CecileT's site and I must say....I really like her stuff. Keep up the outstanding works of art...you should have a job in the marketing or graphics designs fields...(assuming you dont already)

Have a good one---Matt


----------



## WindWalker

Fabulous graphic art/rendering and artwork.

_"Surpasse ce qui est excellent!"_


----------



## Africanbowhunter

*Bye FATBOY*

FATBOY.W is a troll 
He wil be OXYCLEANED by Noon


----------



## rcd567

I know I've said this before, but some of you folks are incredible! Great talet!


----------



## tigrou

Situated at entrance of French National Institute of Sports, is a sculpture made by the french artist Bourdelle which looks like this (only for women  ) :


----------



## ceciletoxo

This is a shame Tigrou !! There are no seabirds at the institute !!!!

(Congratulation for a such a handsome statue     and keep on drawing "tigrounets" !)


----------



## tigrou

I've heard somewhere exists a "optimized" edition...


----------



## doume

ceciletoxo said:


> (Congratulation for a such a handsome statue     and keep on drawing "tigrounets" !)


You said it all Cécile ...  



tigrou said:


> I've heard somewhere exists a "optimized" edition...


----------



## ceciletoxo

In fact, Tigrou possess a corrected drawing on which he removed the mistaken bird.


----------



## tigrou

This one is guarenteed 100% bird free...


----------



## tigrou

Here is my Dragon Lady. No relations with Hannibal Lecter...


----------



## ceciletoxo

This is sulfurous !

(Where is her boy friend ? (I know Tigrou, I may look a little obsessed... But I swear, I'm not more than Doume !))


----------



## doume

LOL


----------



## tigrou

It seems the bird was transformed into a pretty butterfly...


----------



## Fletch Helical

Tigrou, her draw looks a little long she needs a coach   . like I said earlier you do excellent work but I'm curious about a few things. First how long does it take you do do these pictures? I can draw fairly well (haven't in a while though  ) but it takes me a while to get it the way I want but, I know some people can knock things out in practically no time. Also how do you do these, are they colored pencil, airbrush?


----------



## 3dspothunter

*"BT"!!!!!*

Check out the very obvious back tension. All beautiful photos and art. I love the Mt. Fuji one, but I love sunsets and sunrises the way they color the sky. I was just doing an archery search earlier on google and it had a whole page of nothing but archery photos. One was a black and white nude photo of a woman with a bow. Nothing graphic, just beautiful lines.


----------



## ceciletoxo

I agree with Fletch Helical, she really need a coach... a woman, because a man (unless he is gay) won't be able to tell her what's wrong...

I suspect that you did this terrific drawing just to show as many archers' defects as you could... Am I right ?


----------



## broken arrow123

*form ?*

I second that !    

www.nasppa.net

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/


----------



## tigrou

Fletch Helical said:


> Tigrou, her draw looks a little long she needs a coach   . like I said earlier you do excellent work but I'm curious about a few things. First how long does it take you do do these pictures? I can draw fairly well (haven't in a while though  ) but it takes me a while to get it the way I want but, I know some people can knock things out in practically no time. Also how do you do these, are they colored pencil, airbrush?


Here is the way I proceed :
A simple framework representing major lines of the artwork is drawn by pencil. Then the shapes appears from this framework before ink is applied. The result is scanned and colored via Photoshop-like software and graphic tablet. The total time of work is about six-height hours and several days. You can see some illustrated steps here. Text in french, but pictures are explicit.

Here is my last product :


----------



## ceciletoxo

I think her form is much better than the previous Tigrette... What a shot using a long bow !!!

I know now why French were beatten several times by English archers in Middle-Ages...

Anyway, congratulation for your somptuous drawing !  
Only one regret : this is still a female archer.......  

Remember, I get a hostage !!


----------



## tigrou

Anything you want, while you promise to liberate her !


----------



## doume

ceciletoxo said:


> I think her form is much better than the previous Tigrette... What a shot using a long bow !!!


The eagle became a wonderful butterfly but for sure something was forgotten in the process ... 

I really love my new "French Mediterranean Coast archery style" avatar Tigrou  thanks again


----------



## archerychic71

*xxxbowho artwork*

Very nice artwork and graphics, very classy and professional. Great job!


----------



## travisA

those are some really cool pictures do you do them of ON ANYONE famous


----------



## tigrou

Those who watched last "King Arthur" movie could recognize this unusual Guinevere...


----------



## doume

I have a problem Daniel ... I think I've already used all my English vocabulary to write what I think about your drawings ... would you agree with Occitanian or Spanish for the next ones  



And I just noticed another AT artist has grabbed her pencils again ... nice new avatar Aya ! :thumbs_up


----------



## ceciletoxo

Bravo Tigrou !!!

(But... where is the gorgeous Lancelot ?)


----------



## tigrou

ceciletoxo said:


> Bravo Tigrou !!!
> 
> (But... where is the gorgeous Lancelot ?)


He has been digested by the dragon...


----------



## p8ntballnryan

I LOVE YOUR ARTWORK!!!! 

can i put in a special request?!?!!


----------



## tigrou

Yes, you can ! Especially if it's about a glamourous one...


----------



## p8ntballnryan

can i get a drop dead gorgeous brunette with long beautiful hair shooting a longbow?!?!?! 



tis a fantasy of mine











and can you put a collar on her?!?!  :shade:


----------



## tigrou

Good subject ! :thumbs_up 

This one is red haired and the collar is missing... But This can be done shortly !


----------



## Clickerati

*I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way...*



p8ntballnryan said:


> can i get a drop dead gorgeous brunette with long beautiful hair shooting a longbow?!?!?!


Put a recurve in her hand and it would be me (collar optional) :wink:


Hey Tigrou, do you use real people as inspiration for your artwork, or do you just have a fantastic imagination? I would love if you made me into a drawing.



tis a fantasy of mine...


----------



## p8ntballnryan

lmao...come see me in my office... :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

p8ntballnryan said:


> lmao...come see me in my office... :wink:


make me... :wink:


----------



## p8ntballnryan

hahaha..oh man i like you already lmao


----------



## tigrou

Clickerati said:


> Hey Tigrou, do you use real people as inspiration for your artwork, or do you just have a fantastic imagination? I would love if you made me into a drawing.


Sure I'd like too !
My drawings are certified 100% model free ! Not really imagination, but sometimes a good photograph gives me strong inspiration !


----------



## p8ntballnryan

CLICKI CHICKI GIVE HIM SOMETHING TO WORK WITH!   hahahah...




this is gonna be good! how long have you been drawing anyway? i liked the one with the british girl and the plane! longbow much?! lol :shade:


----------



## Clickerati

p8ntballnryan said:


> hahaha..oh man i like you already lmao.
> CLICKI CHICKI GIVE HIM SOMETHING TO WORK WITH!


I'm very easy to like!  And I believe I will give Tigrou something to work with. Actually, I'm very much like Tigrou's week 11 example (pulling arrows out of the ground), only with straighter hair.  



Tigrou said:


> Sure I'd like too !
> My drawings are certified 100% model free ! Not really imagination, but sometimes a good photograph gives me strong inspiration !


Well, then Tigrou, I'll send you a little photo of me and see what kind of inspiration it gives you


----------



## G33k

tigrou said:


> Sure I'd like too !
> My drawings are certified 100% model free ! Not really imagination, but sometimes a good photograph gives me strong inspiration !


I thought you were gonna try doing one of me. What happened?


----------



## p8ntballnryan

lol work's pilin up! what you get for being good at whatcha do!


----------



## Leighton

G33k said:


> I thought you were gonna try doing one of me. What happened?


I think this one sorta looks like you g33k. http://tigroukam.free.fr/Pixels/Tigrettes/05_5.jpg


----------



## p8ntballnryan

lmfao..




oh man


----------



## tigrou

G33k said:


> I thought you were gonna try doing one of me. What happened?


My new born daughter makes me a very very busy daddy... Then, I've... *ahem* a little forgotten the order...
I beg your pardon !  

You're right to remind me the job !  



p8ntballnryan said:


> this is gonna be good! how long have you been drawing anyway?...


I can't remember. But my art was during a long time very poor... I thank Mr Burne Hoggarth for his very instrutives books !


----------



## Archercpl

Well I just saw my next tattoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## p8ntballnryan

HAHHAa..yeah she's pretty damn close!


----------



## p8ntballnryan

and before people get pissed offf about her being bare chested...



it's a drawing...get over it


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Is that a new anchor point? Any others do that? hehehe


----------



## p8ntballnryan

lmao



how are ya pop pop!?


----------



## Leighton

I dunno guys, that woman looks like she's about to take off a nipple....


----------



## p8ntballnryan

kinky


----------



## hunter13

*U Like???*

Hey Ryan, Don't be gettin' no Ideas about stealin' MY tatoo idea.


----------



## hunter13

*sorry*

Sorry Ryan,,I meant archercpl.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

p8ntballnryan said:


> lmao
> 
> 
> 
> how are ya pop pop!?


Hahahaha.........well except for the back, I am excellent pal. :beer: :beer:


----------



## p8ntballnryan

lol my tat has been est. at about 600 bucks lol...that's not happening anytime soon...


----------



## Archercpl

hunter13 said:


> Sorry Ryan,,I meant archercpl.


If you look back I think I called shot gun ! first !!!!


----------



## hunter13

Archercpl said:


> If you look back I think I called shot gun ! first !!!!


yeah you did, but its MY pic. Feel free. If I have one done I'll make sure she has the arrow on the proper side of the bow.lol. Besides ,,,we live far enough apart.


----------



## Archercpl

hunter13 said:


> yeah you did, but its MY pic. Feel free. If I have one done I'll make sure she has the arrow on the proper side of the bow.lol. Besides ,,,we live far enough apart.



I may have to rework it a bit any way and add a compound LOL


----------



## Clickerati

hunter13 said:


> My imagination tells me, this one looks like Click, & she could be Ryan's fantasy girl if her hair was down,& she had a collar of course.





p8ntballnryan said:


> HAHHAa..yeah she's pretty damn close!


You both have very active imaginations!!!


----------



## hunter13

Clickerati said:


> You both have very active imaginations!!!


I always thought that was a Good thing,Click. Don't you agree?


----------



## Clickerati

hunter13 said:


> I always thought that was a Good thing, Click. Don't you agree?


I'm all for active imaginations!!


----------



## hunter13

Clickerati said:


> I'm all for active imaginations!!


Too Bad You Live Across the Pond.


----------



## Clickerati

hunter13 said:


> Too Bad You Live Across the Pond.


That never stopped an active imagination before


----------



## baldmountain

hunter13 said:


> My imagination tells me,This one looks like Click, & she could be Ryans fantasy girl if her hair was down,& she had a collar of course.


I'm suprised that this picture is still here. Yes, I know it is just a drawing, but there are kids on this board and it really isn't appropriate.


----------



## G33k

hunter13 said:


> I always thought that was a Good thing


I prefer an active reality


----------



## Clickerati

G33k said:


> I prefer an active reality


Where does reality end and imagination begin??



One person's imagination could be another's reality...


----------



## tigrou

Clickerati said:


> Where does reality end and imagination begin??...


At the tip of my pencil !


----------



## Clickerati

*fly grrl*

I hope she has a good landing...


----------



## tigrou

This one possesses everything : Miss Click's hair and eyes and... a Ryan's collar !


----------



## p8ntballnryan

I LIKE IT! :thumbs_up


----------



## Clickerati

ME TOO! 

We never looked so good together, Ryan :tongue:

(and Tigrou's never seen so much of me before :wink: )


----------



## p8ntballnryan

:shade: :beer:


----------



## Clickerati

Cheers me dears :cocktail: :cocktail:


----------



## tigrou

Clickerati said:


> (and Tigrou's never seen so much of me before :wink: )


My pencil did (what the lucky one...) !
The pose was not too long, Sweetie ?


----------



## Jim C

tigrou said:


> This one possesses everything : Miss Click's hair and eyes and... a Ryan's collar !



Ted Nugent after a well done sex change operation?


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> My pencil did (what the lucky one...) !
> The pose was not too long, Sweetie ?


You and your pencil can linger as long as you like, cheri :wink:


----------



## tigrou

Be careful, sometimes he goes out of control...


----------



## Clickerati

We will just call it "artistic license", kitty kat :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

Jim C said:


> Ted Nugent after a well done sex change operation?


Are you saying my inspiration looks like a man in drag, Jim?!

Don't make me hurt you :wink:
Oh, go on then...


----------



## Africanbowhunter

*Well Done!!!!*

My My With a guitar too!!!! trey bien......


A Vixen for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue: 



WOW 
Tink


----------



## Jim C

Clickerati said:


> Are you saying my inspiration looks like a man in drag, Jim?!
> 
> Don't make me hurt you :wink:
> Oh, go on then...



only if you wear the fishnets  I love that look

I just saw the guitar, the arrow and terrible ted came to mind


----------



## Clickerati

Jim C said:


> only if you wear the fishnets  I love that look
> 
> I just saw the guitar, the arrow and terrible ted came to mind


He wishes he could look that good!! :wink:

Fishnets are on, Jim......


----------



## Clickerati

Africanbowhunter said:


> My My With a guitar too!!!! trey bien......
> A Vixen for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:
> WOW
> Tink


Here's a man who knows how to charm the ladies!! :wink:


----------



## tigrou

He has got a pencil too ?


----------



## Clickerati

Tink's tools of the trade are his charm and flattery!!
No pencil needed! 

We'll leave that talent to you, cheri :wink:


----------



## tigrou

Thanks, but pencils have very interesting features, you know...


----------



## Clickerati

It is always nice to have an interesting pencil in one's pencil pot, darling :wink:


----------



## tigrou

Mine is long, hard, straight and sharp. With spinwings, I could use as a arrow if necessary...


----------



## baldmountain

Clickerati said:


> It is always nice to have an interesting pencil in one's pencil pot, darling :wink:





tigrou said:


> Mine is long, hard, straight and sharp. With spinwings, I could use as a arrow if necessary...


Jeez, why don't you two get a room. :cocktail: 


Can we get back to some archery related art?


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> Mine is long, hard, straight and sharp. With spinwings, I could use as a arrow if necessary...


I've got a lovely target you could aim it at :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

baldmountain said:


> Jeez, why don't you two get a room. :cocktail:
> Can we get back to some archery related art?


If we get a room, Tigrou will be too exhausted to create any more art, archery related or otherwise :wink:


----------



## p8ntballnryan

lmfao...












priceless


----------



## baldmountain

Clickerati said:


> If we get a room, Tigrou will be too exhausted to create any more art, archery related or otherwise :wink:


 

Wow, so modest...


----------



## Clickerati

Awww...thank you! 


Any job worth doing is worth doing well!! :wink:


----------



## Leighton

Clickerati said:


> If we get a room, Tigrou will be too exhausted to create any more art, archery related or otherwise :wink:


You really are insatiable aren't you?


----------



## p8ntballnryan

if it took you that long to figure that out...




do the world a favor lol


----------



## Clickerati

Sorry...were you talking to me?

I was busy in the other room :wink:


----------



## Live4hunting

what room is that?


----------



## tigrou

Clickerati said:


> Sorry...were you talking to me?
> 
> I was busy in the other room :wink:


Help !!


----------



## Leighton

tigrou said:


> Help !!


Better watch yourself. She's only an English Channel and some miles away!


----------



## baldmountain

Clickerati said:


> I was busy in the other room :wink:


By yourself?


----------



## stickbowguy

Some more recurve photos.....please??? the curves of the bow and the curves of a beautiful women.....I love it!


----------



## Clickerati

Leighton said:


> Better watch yourself. She's only an English Channel and some miles away!


Take heed!! 
They have pet passports now, so I could bring the tiger back across the Channel!! :wink:


----------



## Leighton

Clickerati said:


> Take heed!!
> They have pet passports now, so I could bring the tiger back across the Channel!! :wink:


I never thought I'd say this, but...

Click, you are too much woman for me to handle.  Please don't come to my neck of the woods else I fall madly in love with you. :wink:


----------



## Africanbowhunter

*AT's first Marriage????????????????????????*

Yes She is an awesome AMERICAN LADY.........................


I hear wedding Bells in the distance...................................

First Camelia, then Leigh......................sigh 



Ding Dong Ding Dong................


----------



## Clickerati

Africanbowhunter said:


> Yes She is an awesome AMERICAN LADY.........................
> I hear wedding Bells in the distance...................................
> First Camelia, then Leigh......................sigh


Oh, Tink, you're an excellent judge of character :wink:

However, even a woman as awesome as I am can't cage THIS tiger! But I will try and try and try...and maybe I'll get lucky! But I will keep trying!!



Leighton said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but...
> Click, you are too much woman for me to handle. Please don't come to my neck of the woods else I fall madly in love with you.


You never thought you'd say this about women in general...or just me? :wink: You're quite right, Leighton, I am too much for you!! And yes, you will fall madly in love with me :wink:


----------



## tigrou

Clickerati said:


> Oh, Tink, you're an excellent judge of character :wink:
> 
> However, even a woman as awesome as I am can't cage THIS tiger! But I will try and try and try...and maybe I'll get lucky! But I will keep trying!!


This Tiger is very wild, cherie.


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> This Tiger is very wild, cherie.


I know this very well :wink: 
But the thrill of the hunt is too exciting to ignore!!


----------



## Live4hunting

Clickerati said:


> I know this very well :wink:
> But the thrill of the hunt is too exciting to ignore!!


So what are you hunting for these days?


----------



## Clickerati

In no particular order...

Archers
Tigers
Archers who are Tigers
Tigers who are Archers...

hmm...


----------



## Live4hunting

Clicker Whats the chance that there was something else (bug) in that last PM. The network went a little crazy?


----------



## Clickerati

Live4hunting said:


> Clicker Whats the chance that there was something else (bug) in that last PM. The network went a little crazy?


exsqueeze me?


----------



## Live4hunting

Clickerati said:


> exsqueeze me?


Gazhuntite (sp) (phenetic) ???


----------



## Clickerati

Live4hunting said:


> Gazhuntite (sp) (phenetic) ???


Es ist Gesundheit, Liebster

Danke schön!


----------



## Live4hunting

Clickerati said:


> Es ist Gesundheit, Liebster
> 
> Danke schön!


Liebster!!!! (bee) ??????

Is it possible? As much as I want to I am afraid to open more.


----------



## p8ntballnryan

sissy


----------



## Clickerati

Go on!! 

You know you want to...


----------



## Live4hunting

Clickerati said:


> Go on!!
> 
> You know you want to...


But you still never answered the question.


----------



## tigrou

Clickerati said:


> In no particular order...
> 
> Archers
> Tigers
> Archers who are Tigers
> Tigers who are Archers...
> 
> hmm...


Fitted with two couples of good fangs and very sharp claws, you could loose your shirt, Tweety Bird...


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> Fitted with two couples of good fangs and very sharp claws, you could loose your shirt, Tweety Bird...


Promises, promises!!


----------



## tigrou

Beware to do not approach too close, Dear, the Tiger should discretely turn around you, jump on your back and firmly grasp you neck to push down you on the ground... 
Then he would wildly tear your clothes with his barbed claws before smelling you from head to feet and beginning to lick your skin with his rugged tongue...

The rest is quite violent and may shock those who're just lunching !


----------



## baldmountain

Ewww! Like I said. Get a room. 



tigrou said:


> The rest is quite violent and may shock those who're just lunching !


----------



## tigrou

baldmountain said:


> Ewww! Like I said. Get a room.


A bit of salt should be enough !


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> Beware to do not approach too close, Dear, the Tiger should discretely turn around you, jump on your back and firmly grasp you neck to push down you on the ground...
> Then he would wildly tear your clothes with his barbed claws before smelling you from head to feet and beginning to lick your skin with his rugged tongue...
> 
> The rest is quite violent and may shock those who're just lunching !


If some are shocked then they are in the wrong place!

I'm quite partial to a rough tongue bath by a fierce tiger!! :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Live4hunting

A little pain can be quite enticing or exciting!!!!!


----------



## p8ntballnryan

careful what you wish for...


----------



## Clickerati

so wise for one so young...


----------



## p8ntballnryan

how old am i and my age are two completely different things..


----------



## Clickerati

clearly!


----------



## XXXBowHo

Geesh... What happened to my thread? It's been hijacked. More art, less flirty, flirty :shade:


----------



## Jim C

Hi Aya, long time no post.


----------



## baldmountain

XXXBowHo said:


> Geesh... What happened to my thread? It's been hijacked. More art, less flirty, flirty :shade:


Oh, oh. Adult supervision...



Jim C said:


> Hi Aya, long time no post.


Yeah, we miss you.

Hey! Is that an Apex I see you holding there?


----------



## doume

Enfin ! Welcome back to your thread Aya !


----------



## Jim C

baldmountain said:


> Oh, oh. Adult supervision...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we miss you.
> 
> Hey! Is that an Apex I see you holding there?



yep I believe it is


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Apex's Angel*



Jim C said:


> yep I believe it is


 :zip:


----------



## clever_guy

"Geesh... What happened to my thread? It's been hijacked. More art, less flirty, flirty"

Aww, what the hell...might as well. Here is another pic...

 

"Prairie Archer"


----------



## XXXBowHo

CG, nice graphic!!!! I was in Alberta twice this year for tournies and that is indeed what it looked like.


----------



## baldmountain

XXXBowHo said:


> :zip:


Another top pro moves to Mathews.


----------



## clever_guy

"CG, nice graphic!!!! I was in Alberta twice this year for tournies and that is indeed what it looked like."

Thanks :smile: 

Yes, the always exciting wheatfields of Southern Alberta - and the wind...



-CG


----------



## Leighton

Is it just me, or does that archer look a lot like Chris Shull?


----------



## Leighton

Hmm...same color scheme....


----------



## Jim C

If he will ratchet jaw on any subject than it is truly chris shull


----------



## tigrou

XXXBowHo said:


> Geesh... What happened to my thread? It's been hijacked. More art, less flirty, flirty :shade:


It's nice to see you again, aya !  As you see, once the master is gone, the students become turbulent !


----------



## clever_guy

"Is it just me, or does that archer look a lot like Chris Shull?"

Good eye, I used a pic of Chris Shull for a reference 

-CG


----------



## G33k

baldmountain said:


> Another top pro moves to Mathews.


I don't believe she is sponsored by Matthews

Loving the avatar


----------



## marty

G33k said:


> I don't believe she is sponsored by Matthews
> 
> Loving the avatar


Aya is proving that her "handle" is accurate.


----------



## XXXBowHo

G33k said:


> I don't believe she is sponsored by Matthews
> 
> Loving the avatar


Actually... I am... and I love my Apex!

Hey marty! Long time, no post :shade:


----------



## G33k

Did not know that, at vegas you said you weren't. Shop shooter, manufactor shooter, national shooter or what?


----------



## XXXBowHo

G33k said:


> Did not know that, at vegas you said you weren't. Shop shooter, manufactor shooter, national shooter or what?


Nope, I wasn't in Vegas and wasn't even sure I wanted to be sponsored until my health returned. The kindness of their shooters won my heart long before their quality equipment. They have a very strong Christian community.


----------



## XXXBowHo

tigrou said:


> It's nice to see you again, aya !  As you see, once the master is gone, the students become turbulent !


Well, keep those turbulent pencils working. They are the only link I have to your amazing creativity... :shade:


----------



## G33k

XXXBowHo said:


> Nope, I wasn't in Vegas and wasn't even sure I wanted to be sponsored until my health returned. The kindness of their shooters won my heart long before their quality equipment. They have a very strong Christian community.


What do you mean? I don't understand. This is Aya right? Aya was at Vegas and said that She wasn't sponsored by Matthews.


----------



## Silver Dingo

XXXBowHo said:


> Nope, I wasn't in Vegas and wasn't even sure I wanted to be sponsored until my health returned. The kindness of their shooters won my heart long before their quality equipment. They have a very strong Christian community.


18 WILLIAMSON, CAROL ID, USA 296 13 299 19 292 11 887 43 $ 0 
19 Davis, Diane UT, USA 296 16 296 10 294 19 886 45 $ 0 
20 CALHOUN, RHONDA TX, USA 297 14 292 11 297 12 886 37 $ 0 
21 Calloway, connie TN, USA 297 22 294 18 294 19 885 59 $ 0 
22 LA BRIE, AYA MT, USA 296 12 295 14 294 18 885 44 $ 0 
23 WATSON, DIANE FL, USA 296 10 293 12 296 18 885 40 $ 0 
24 ROBERTSON, KIMBERLY IN, USA 292 13 295 17 297 17 884 47 $ 0 
25 JOHNSON, INGA NV, USA 294 12 296 20 294 11 884 43 $ 0 
26 Schulteti, 

22nd. Aya La Brie. Is this your sister.


----------



## XXXBowHo

G33k said:


> I don't believe she is sponsored by Matthews
> Loving the avatar





XXXBowHo said:


> Actually... I am... and I love my Apex!
> Hey marty! Long time, no post :shade:





G33k said:


> Did not know that, at vegas you said you weren't. Shop shooter, manufactor shooter, national shooter or what?





XXXBowHo said:


> Nope, I wasn't in Vegas and wasn't even sure I wanted to be sponsored until my health returned. The kindness of their shooters won my heart long before their quality equipment. They have a very strong Christian community.





G33k said:


> What do you mean? I don't understand. This is Aya right? Aya was at Vegas and said that She wasn't sponsored by Matthews.





sfa said:


> 22nd. Aya La Brie. Is this your sister.


HELLO... reread the posts... do I have to spell everything out? I was _*implying * _ sponsorship...  

REPHRASE: _*"Nope, I wasn't sponsored  in Vegas and wasn't even sure I wanted to be sponsored until my health returned." *_ Better? :shade:

If you're that interested in my sponsorship... PM me.


----------



## marty

I'm disappointed in you Aya, how can you be a bowho if you are sponsored?

Oh, I get it, you will jump ship when the next great bow comes out right? :teeth: :wink:


----------



## XXXBowHo

Geesh Marty, thanks for making me look so sincere about my sponsorship. I jump between styles, not manufacturers. mg: 



marty said:


> I'm disappointed in you Aya, how can you be a bowho if you are sponsored?
> 
> Oh, I get it, you will jump ship when the next great bow comes out right? :teeth: :wink:


----------



## marty

XXXBowHo said:


> Geesh Marty, thanks for making me look so sincere about my sponsorship. I jump between styles, not manufacturers. mg:


Hey someone has to help you maintain your bowho reputation. :shade: 

Wish I was good enough to have someone notice what equipment I was shooting...


----------



## marty

Just in case there are folks who are humor impaired, or my attempts at humor have failed, I'm not trying to badmouth Aya or to imply that she won't be a great Matthews shooter.

I have a great deal of respect for Aya's archery ability and am sure her ambition and hard work will pay off big for her. I also find her wildly attractive.


----------



## baldmountain

XXXBowHo said:


> Geesh Marty, thanks for making me look so sincere about my sponsorship. I jump between styles, not manufacturers. mg:


Hmmm... You have been changing bows quite often. As well as traditional, Olympic recurve, unlimited freestyle and Kyudo. May I humbly make a suggestion? Pick one and stick to it. Then go have fun.

I sold off all my bows except my Olympic recurve. I've got it setup the way I like and all I do is shoot. For the last few years I've been feeling like I have to accomplish as much as possible. Because of this feeling I've been thrashing around in a lot of different activities. (Including various archery styles.) I've realized that I can't do everything and now I shoot a little recurve, play a little golf and do a little fishing. But mostly I shoot a lot of arrows.


----------



## Jim C

Aya can shoot them all well-I know she has been a guest of our shop and club. the pure talent level is amazing: if it weren't for several bad breaks in terms of injuries and illness I would expect to see Aya back in the form that made her one of the top compound archers in the world along with a 1300 level recurve shooter.

Geoff-different people have different needs or requirements. some people need to stick to one style or one sport. others need variety. my best years as a skeet shooter (equivalent to say a 1325 recurve shooter) was when I was training seriously in squash. 

I know of several top compound guys who train avidly with a recurve and I have been told that top recurve archer Frangilli trains with a compound

as to the change of bows, its not really relevant and alot of it was discussed (and speculated and mischaracterized) on these boards.


----------



## baldmountain

Jim C said:


> Aya can shoot them all well-I know she has been a guest of our shop and club.


Been a big fan of Aya for a long time.  I admire her for all the things she's done and wish I had the drive to do half of what she has already. 

I mention what I did for two reasons. 

1) I believe that everyone has an archery style that is best suited to them. For me that style is probably barebow traditional. Just flingin' arrows with an old wooden recurve. But I also love to compete so I compromise and shoot Olympic recurve. I invested a ton of money in compound. I even hired Eric Griggs to coach me. I then realized that I had a calling for recurve and walked away from it all. (I think Eric is mad at me for it.  ) I just wonder if Aya has a calling...

2) I also wonder if Aya is at that age where you are still young enough to start anything, but old enough to worry about not fulfilling your destiny. I think I'm near the tail end of that stage of my life. For maybe the last ten years of my life I've been flailing around trying all kind of things. Including starting businesses and sports I'm really to old to try. (Ever see a guy with grey hair do a cart wheel.  )


----------



## Jim C

me I spend enough time wondering what I should do-should I have stuck to a sport I had been well trained in and which i was good enough to beat (at one time or another) the olympic gold medalist, the world record holder and the US national record holder rather than take up archery after a 20 year layoff?

sure it was the right thing because once you do something you make it right and being very good at something that was no longer fun mattered not

I don't spend my time wondering what my friends ought to do with their lives-I try to support whatever decision(s) they make and not judge it as long as its not destructive or hateful


----------



## G33k

XXXBowHo said:


> HELLO... reread the posts... do I have to spell everything out? I was _*implying * _ sponsorship...
> 
> REPHRASE: _*"Nope, I wasn't sponsored  in Vegas and wasn't even sure I wanted to be sponsored until my health returned." *_ Better? :shade:
> 
> If you're that interested in my sponsorship... PM me.


No need to be snotty. I stated that I was confused , and you cleared it up. You apparently are sponsored by matthews now, which is interesting to say the least


----------



## XXXBowHo

G33k said:


> No need to be snotty. I stated that I was confused , and you cleared it up. You apparently are sponsored by matthews now, which is interesting to say the least


The true disadvantage of posting is now revealed. The true emotion in a post is not always what is conveyed through the words to different readers. I was not being "snotty" but trying to clear up my statement.

Let us get back to the amazing creative talent we have on AT, shall we... :shade:


----------



## G33k

XXXBowHo said:


> I was not being "snotty" but trying to clear up my statement.


So are you a shop shooter, national staff or manufactor sponsored shooter? That is the part that people are confused on, including me.


----------



## Ryo

*Creation is a painful process*



G33k said:


> So are you a shop shooter, national staff or manufactor sponsored shooter? That is the part that people are confused on, including me.


Now now G33k, be nice. You asked her only yesterday what type of sponsorship she has. We all know it takes atleat 2-3 business days to fabricate something well. Give it some time. *gets his hands dirty*

-Ryo


----------



## Clickerati

I see the scratching posts are getting a lot of use in here...


----------



## Jim C

Ryo said:


> Now now G33k, be nice. You asked her only yesterday what type of sponsorship she has. We all know it takes atleat 2-3 business days to fabricate something well. Give it some time. *gets his hands dirty*
> 
> -Ryo



another faceless coward with no profile taking cheap shots at Aya  

Hey OX time for a cleaning


----------



## Jim C

Clickerati said:


> I see the scratching posts are getting a lot of use in here...



yep, there are a couple people who hide behind a blank profile that want to take shots at someone who is a world class archer (among other accomplishments)

most of the "fights" on these boards are entertainment

this comment by Ryo is personal and he should get banned ASAP


----------



## XXXBowHo

G33k said:


> So are you a shop shooter, national staff or manufactor sponsored shooter or to be? That is the part that people are confused on, including me.


Nikki, it seems you are the only one that is "confused." What is the big deal? Is it that difficult to believe I am sponsored? I've worked very hard at archery. Start a new thread or PM me... BTW, it hasn't been two to three business days yet... :shade: :smile: :shade:


----------



## Ryo

I notice my post was pulled. Woops! hehe
I was being completely sarcastic and playing off of the hostility that's arising over this whole issue of Aya being sponsored. I realize I dont have a profile and this is techniqually my 2nd post. I'll fill out my profile within the next couple of days. :thumbs_up 

*shoots self in foot* so much for a good first impression! heh :thumbs_do


----------



## Jim C

G33K-what's the interest?

Looks like Ox put a shield up on the Ryo


----------



## G33k

Jim, you are just sorry, done talking with you


----------



## Jim C

G33k said:


> Jim, you are just sorry, done talking with you


wow, fickle aren't we? Haven't said a bad thing about you ever-I was just curious what the interest was and why is it such a big interest as to Aya.

is Ryo a friend of yours?


----------



## G33k

Fickle is changing your mind every couple of minutes. I have not done that.


----------



## G33k

Jim C said:


> I was just curious what the interest was and why is it such a big interest as to Aya.


just seems weird that she won't answer the question. And seems she isn't going to, wonder why? I am not going to bother with this any more since SFA has asked me to leave it be


----------



## Ryo

*Yeeehaa*

Phew..

Ok so if you guys were a coconut tree shooting competitively, which Hawaiian island would you be on?

-Ryo


----------



## Jim C

hmmm- I have been consistent on this subject-

1) I don't like newbies with no profile taking cheap shots at people

2) I consider Aya a friend of me and my family and that is no secret to anyone

nothing more nothing less


----------



## G33k

You called me Fickle, not visa versa so you saying you are consistent proves nothing.


----------



## Jim C

G33k said:


> You called me Fickle, not visa versa so you saying you are consistent proves nothing.



Uh I was speaking about you saying you wouldn't talk to me anymore when I have never been anything but polite to you.  

had nothing to do with your relationship with Aya


----------



## XXXBowHo

G33k said:


> just seems weird that she won't answer the question. And seems she isn't going to, wonder why? I am not going to bother with this any more since SFA has asked me to leave it be


Why? ....because I find it hilarious that you are so obsessed with the issue of my sponsorship and you insist on pressing the issue in this thread. 

I realize it hasn't been 2-3 business days but here goes... I shoot on the Mathews' National staff... proudly through Bethany Archery! Now, go bother someone else. 

My other point in not answering was this: *This thread is WAY OFF COURSE!!!*


----------



## G33k

XXXBowHo said:


> I realize it hasn't been 2-3 business days but here goes... I shoot on the Mathews' National staff... proudly through Bethany Archery! Now, go bother someone else.


Not so much that I needed an answer, more that you seem weird about not answering it. And I don'think I bother anyone but you but yes back to the art


----------



## ptcrad24

*Let say that I'm the ugly*

so who is the good and who is the bad? Can we all get along. "You can do it"A duel match would be nice for you two. Any bet guys? Tonight show is G33k vs XXXho Let get ready to rumble..........ladies and gentlemen, tonight introducing to my right is a fine talent Nikki who weight over 1300 lbs of fita from Calibonga. Introducing to my left is a mysterious triple x who also weight over 1300 lbs of fita. Let the fight begin...Alright Nikki is throwing a jab at triple x. Triple x is bitting on NIkki ear. Holy smoke! that's illegal. Can you see I watch too much wrestle mania....


----------



## Clickerati

*Refreshing*

I think some new art would be refreshing right now, don't you?


----------



## ptcrad24

*check it out*

is this art?


----------



## ptcrad24

*here's another*

one. WAnt to see more?


----------



## Clickerati

Where are their bows?


----------



## ptcrad24

*how about this*

Cambodia Archery. Shoot with only one leg for physical balance. I haven't try that yet.


----------



## Jim C

ptcrad24 said:


> Cambodia Archery. Shoot with only one leg for physical balance. I haven't try that yet.



I wonder if such a stance improves back tension


----------



## ceciletoxo

And what about another exotic female archer ?


----------



## Clickerati

Elle est une vraie beauté!


----------



## ptcrad24

Jim C said:


> I wonder if such a stance improves back tension



O yeah .. try doing it.. and you will feel back tension on your scapulai. That is another way to test if you use the right poundage instead of pulling for 8 sec and relaxing 2 sec for 8 time. psssst.. Jim don't hurt yourself doing this..


----------



## Africanbowhunter

I think the Cambodian Archer just stepped in something and his back tension turned to snot

Thats why one foot is still in the air

Can any one help me on this one?


----------



## Jim C

Africanbowhunter said:


> I think the Cambodian Archer just stepped in something and his back tension turned to snot
> 
> Thats why one foot is still in the air
> 
> Can any one help me on this one?


probably Punji stakes left by the running dog reactionary imperialist types from the old war of liberation?


----------



## tigrou

Clickerati said:


> Elle est une vraie beauté!


Indeed, I hope she does not hunt Tiger too...


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> Indeed, I hope she does not hunt Tiger too...


Non, minet, c'est ma tâche :wink:


----------



## tigrou

A full time job, indeed...


G33k, this one should please you :


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> A full time job, indeed...


Full time? Nooo, just my favorite hobby...

I think we need a Robinesque expletive...Holy tigrettes, Tigrou, it's Batgirl!


----------



## ceciletoxo

tigrou said:


> Indeed, I hope she does not hunt Tiger too...


She will in the very near future...

By the way, Tigrou, you did another gorgeous tigrette! Nice drawing as usual. But as you know, I'm a bit preoccupied... *Where is batman ?*


----------



## doume

ceciletoxo said:


> But as you know, I'm a bit preoccupied... *Where is batman ?*


What's the translation for "Dragonne de Garde d'AT" Cécile ?


----------



## ceciletoxo

doume said:


> What's the translation for "Dragonne de Garde d'AT" Cécile ?


I think "watching she-dragons" could do the trick. 
But maybe we should be more explicit. What do you think of PGATODOFA (Prevention group against Tigrou's obsession of drawing only female archers) :shade: ?


----------



## doume

ceciletoxo said:


> PGATODOFA


Sorry I can't pronounce it


----------



## G33k

tigrou said:


> A full time job, indeed...
> 
> 
> G33k, this one should please you :


Oh I like very much


----------



## tigrou

Thanks, G33K ! 



ceciletoxo said:


> I think "watching she-dragons" could do the trick.
> But maybe we should be more explicit. What do you think of PGATODOFA (Prevention group against Tigrou's obsession of drawing only female archers) :shade: ?


I doubt about their efficiency...


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> I doubt about their efficiency...


Never doubt the efficiency of women on a mission... :wink: 

Or women in general, for that matter...


----------



## clever_guy

"This thread is WAY OFF COURSE!!!"

Yes, in thread creator talk...more posty posty - less talky talky...

   

Here is one I was working on a while ago

"ComicJoy"

-CG


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Spotting Gold*

*Here's some posty, posty...*


----------



## ceciletoxo

Bravo Clever_guy and Aya !!

(


Clickerati said:


> Never doubt the efficiency of women on a mission... :wink:
> Or women in general, for that matter...


Very well said!!
Remember that Tigrou !)


----------



## tigrou

It depends secret arms women are ready to use...  



ceciletoxo said:


> Bravo Clever_guy and Aya !!


Indeed !


----------



## Clickerati

ceciletoxo said:


> Very well said!!
> Remember that Tigrou !)


Merci, chérie! 
More good advice from another brilliant woman!



tigrou said:


> It depends secret arms women are ready to use...


You should know by now, minet, that we possess powerful weapons of mass distraction! :wink:


----------



## XXXBowHo

*The Hitchhiker*

*The Hitchhiker*


----------



## clever_guy

"Bravo Clever_guy and Aya !!"

Thanks 


"some posty, posty..."

Thats great Aya!

-CG


----------



## doume

Awesome drawing Aya !!! :thumbs_up


----------



## tigrou

doume said:


> Awesome drawing Aya !!! :thumbs_up


INDEED ! :teeth: 



Clickerati said:


> You should know by now, minet, that we possess powerful weapons of mass distraction! :wink:


They should be forbidden...


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> They should be forbidden...


If you can't handle the weapons, then you should step away from the firing line, minet!!


----------



## ceciletoxo

See below how Tigrou can't handle the female weapons...


----------



## tigrou

We mustn't have the same thermometer, Cécile...

Anyway, there's always a good friend to save me from naughty girls...


----------



## ceciletoxo

Shall we continue this discussion ?
...
YESSSSS ! :shade: 
I've better friends than yours !!


----------



## G33k

I am digging these dragons


----------



## tigrou

ceciletoxo said:


> I've better friends than yours !!


Pfff... With a such shiny day, ice would melt faster than you think !


----------



## ceciletoxo

tigrou said:


> Pfff... With a such shiny day, ice would melt faster than you think !


You're perfectly right frozen tiger!
Your current state is not brilliant...


----------



## ceciletoxo

And think of the poor moles underground.
Brrr... The sight of such a ugly dragon at home!


----------



## Clickerati

I think we have a winner!!! :wink:


----------



## tigrou

Not yet, dear, not yet...
It is right our shape is not up to date after this little misadventure, but a good bottle and proper health cares should bring us at the top !


----------



## Clickerati

You will need plenty of catnaps to regain your strength, minet... :wink:


----------



## Rat

_Dueling Pencils!!!_... 
With a little saucey stuff thrown in...

...Watch your tail Tigrou, you are fighting a many fronted war, against _cunning_ opponents! 

Keep it comin', this is great stuff


----------



## ceciletoxo

The duel continues!
Your nurse need help to handle such casualties... Your dragon friend, for example, need special treatment to pierce its scales...


----------



## ceciletoxo

As for yourself, another injection is in order!
Your lovely nurse will still have time to comfort the poor frightened moles...


----------



## Clickerati

*X marks the spot!!*

Déjà vu...has tigrou been in this tight spot before?! :wink:


----------



## tigrou

You would try, maybe ?



Clickerati said:


> You will need plenty of catnaps to regain your strength, minet... :wink:


Oh yes, a catnap, a catnap ! My kingdom for a catnap !



Rat said:


> ...Watch your tail Tigrou, you are fighting a many fronted war, against _cunning_ opponents!


Yes, I feel a little lonely to fight... Then, I've no other choice to appeal again to my Tigrettes Paratroopers !!


----------



## Clickerati

Try AND succeed! :wink:


----------



## clever_guy

Tigers and Dragons and Moles...Oh My... 



I think this thread needs some order, an enforcer...a...

"PsychoCop"

   

-CG


----------



## tigrou

Your style is improving artwork after artwork, CG ! Maybe you could join us against the vile draughtswomen ?


----------



## clever_guy

"Your style is improving artwork after artwork, CG !"

Thanks 

"Maybe you could join us against the vile draughtswomen ?"

I am having fun just watching how that is playing out  

Have fun, 

-CG


----------



## TexARC

http://texasarchery.org/Photos/NAA2002/D2AM/NAA2002D2AM.htm


----------



## clever_guy

Hey TexArc - see you got my PM



Texarc is the Webmaster for the TSAA - which is probably one of the best sites out there with coverage of archery events



-CG


----------



## ceciletoxo

I see you enjoy the duel. 
Tigrou! let's start with the beginning OK? It will lead to the situation you developped by dropping Tigrettes everywhere...

So... It started because Tigrou, however very talented, has hardly ever drawn female archers! We know he is able to draw gorgeous male archers, but he keeps on doing... female versions...

So, we (a group named the "watching she-dragons") decided that it was highly time to act! And we made a hostage... a tigrette hostage!


----------



## Clickerati

The plot thickens...

Cecile, J'aime ta manière! :wink:


----------



## tigrou

ceciletoxo said:


> I see you enjoy the duel.
> Tigrou! let's start with the beginning OK? It will lead to the situation you developped by dropping Tigrettes everywhere...
> 
> So... It started because Tigrou, however very talented, has hardly ever drawn female archers! We know he is able to draw gorgeous male archers, but he keeps on doing... female versions...
> 
> So, we (a group named the "watching she-dragons") decided that it was highly time to act! And we made a hostage... a tigrette hostage!


It's a shame, indeed !  Didn't I say these so-called "watching she-dragons" were naughty vile women ?
A gentle mercenary is then sent to save this unhappy Tigrette :


----------



## Clickerati

Oooh, tigrou's dander is up!! :wink:


----------



## Rat

He's called in the reinforcements (French Foreign Legion?)! Methinks this is about to get even MORE interesting...

Has anyone secured publishing rights yet? The First Ever AT Dueling Graphic Novel! THIS COULD BE HUGE!!!


----------



## Psychocop

CleverGuy,
Thanks for imortalizing me in art! In case you didn't know, part of my duties in the department and my official title is that of "Forensic Artist".. Now I feel obligated to add something to the thread.. Watch for it soon. Nice work all!


----------



## Clickerati

Pardon me, Psychocop, but get thee to the Hottest Male Archer thread NOW!! :wink:


----------



## clever_guy

"Thanks for imortalizing me in art! In case you didn't know, part of my duties in the department and my official title is that of "Forensic Artist".. Now I feel obligated to add something to the thread.. Watch for it soon. Nice work all!"

Glad you enjoyed it - It was a pic that just begging for some attention. 

Thats great - good to have you aboard!

-CG


----------



## doume

Rat said:


> Has anyone secured publishing rights yet? The First Ever AT Dueling Graphic Novel! THIS COULD BE HUGE!!!


+1 ... thanks Rat !!! :shade:
Tigrou, just some more homework for you !


----------



## ceciletoxo

tigrou said:


> It's a shame, indeed !  Didn't I say these so-called "watching she-dragons" were naughty vile women ?
> A gentle mercenary is then sent to save this unhappy Tigrette :


No, no, no Tigrou, this is too simple to tempt us with a so cute tigrounet! 
Let's just complicate things a bit!


----------



## G33k

when this series is done I am printing it out and putting it on the door to my archery shed at the University I work at. I am sure they will enjoy it as much as we are.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

You folks with artistic talent amaze me ! I can't draw a straight line with a CAD program! Here's to your works of art! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Lady Archer

Congrats to the artists here :thumbs_up 
I was very impressed when I seen these, they are very inspirational I may add.

I see a lot of women advertising archery products in magazines, but usually with there tight t-shirts and short-shorts. :thumbs_do 

This is what I like to see :shade: 

Keep up the good work and high five to all the women archers here and also the guys ha ha


----------



## tigrou

doume said:


> +1 ... thanks Rat !!! :shade:
> Tigrou, just some more homework for you !


Yes, maybe some goodies could be created ? Sure, more homework for us !

Whatever, thanks to all for your encouragements !  



ceciletoxo said:


> No, no, no Tigrou, this is too simple to tempt us with a so cute tigrounet!
> Let's just complicate things a bit!


Haha ! Straight in the trap !  This tigrounet was only a distraction for witless (but pretty) panther girls !
While your attention is focused on this courageous tigrounet, our special agent is then free to definitely liberate this poor Tigrette !


----------



## Rat

The She-Dragons are doomed now...LARA is on the scene! mg: 

Very shrewed move there Tigrou, using the man as the bait! :beer:


----------



## Clickerati

Yes, but notice it's a woman doing all the real work!!! :wink:


----------



## ceciletoxo

Clickerati said:


> Yes, but notice it's a woman doing all the real work!!! :wink:


You're perfectly right!!! :wink: 
What do you say about that Tigrou?

(Despite your treachery, what then?)


----------



## tigrou

Treachery ? Which treachery ? Must I remember who dared unfairly imprisoned a gentle pretty Tigrette ?
Now, she is very very unhappy !


----------



## ceciletoxo

'My dear Tigrette, we are so sorry we did it so that Tigrou, that discusting Tigrou, draws more tigrounet... You know those pretty men! If you help, you will too have tigrounets and so your friend too!'


----------



## Clickerati

You see, Tigrou, we women always band together for this great cause...even your lovely Tigrettes!!! :wink:


----------



## tigrou

If I leave this furious ladies with plenty of tigrounets, I guess they'll begin to make babies, dragons included !!


----------



## Clickerati

No we would simply make them our playthings, minet :wink:


----------



## ceciletoxo

Ah ah ah !!
:angel: 

Now, Tigrou was so desesperate that he dropped Tigrettes from the sky! I couldn't let this sweet conversation end with military troops on the land of Tigrounets...
Better get prepared then!


----------



## tigrou

Your plan seems perfect, Cécile... But one this gentlemen could be troubled by one of these glamourous descending tigrettes... And the she-dragon is just on the way of the your net... Then, a bad synchronization could lead to a disastrous result...
In this case, this is SuperTigrette who caught the package !


----------



## Clickerati

Be careful about what gets tangled up in your net, tigrou!! :wink:


----------



## ceciletoxo

Clickerati said:


> Be careful about what gets tangled up in your net, tigrou!! :wink:


Yesss, be very carefull with flamable things! And with my other guest... you know the blue elf ! This one, who has special skills with wild beasts :


----------



## ceciletoxo

Then, there she is bringing back the vicious tiger and his dragon friend and contempling how our marvelous she-dragon manage to free herself !!


----------



## Clickerati

ceciletoxo said:


> Then, there she is bringing back the vicious tiger and his dragon friend and contempling how our marvelous she-dragon manage to free herself !!


Did you say vicious tiger? He looks like a pussycat now :wink:


----------



## tigrou

Look what they done to my hat... :mg:


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> Look what they done to my hat... :mg:


When you play rough, things get broken, minet!! But if you want a new feather, just pluck one from that little bird...that is, if you manage to break your bonds!! :wink:


----------



## ceciletoxo

My dear kitty, you seem puzzled! I'm very curious to know how your next move !
Dear readers, I think Tigrou will need little time before posting an answer!


----------



## Clickerati

Tigrou is still pouting over his hat...I agree Cecile, it may take him time to recover! :wink:


----------



## ceciletoxo

You may recover your hat Tigrou, don't worry! You might also have some keys to deliver you....
Let me give you a hint: TIGROUNETS.


----------



## tigrou

Don't worry, Cécile, your weak point is now discovered... And there's nothing you could do against it !


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> Don't worry, Cécile, your weak point is now discovered... And there's nothing you could you against it !


I'd be careful about revealing weak points, minet!! Otherwise yours will come under examination, as well!! :wink:


----------



## tigrou

Clickerati said:


> I'd be careful about revealing weak points, minet!! Otherwise yours will come under examination, as well!! :wink:


If you've got a huge steack into your fridge, sure you could tame me !!


----------



## ceciletoxo

No fear !!
The situation is still under our control!

(You will do tigrounets, won't you ?)


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> If you've got a huge steack into your fridge, sure you could tame me !!


I'm sure I could find something to keep you satisfied, minet!! :wink:


----------



## tigrou

ceciletoxo said:


> No fear !!
> The situation is still under our control!
> 
> (You will do tigrounets, won't you ?)


I can feel a bit of thrill in your post...
And it is well known than sailormen succomb to sirens' songs...


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> And it is well known than sailormen succomb to sirens' songs...


...and they usually ended up crashing on the rocks!!! :wink:


----------



## clever_guy

"No fear !! The situation is still under our control!"

Well I am glad you guys have gotten things more under control. I was ready to send in the Bear, and you know you should always...

"Fear The Bear" (Guy K - HuggyBear)

   

-CG


----------



## Clickerati

Nice one, CG! :shade: 

Makes me feel slightly dizzy...no wait, that's just me! :wink:


----------



## clever_guy

Dizzy's good...

 :tongue:  

-CG


----------



## ceciletoxo

Whoa CG !!
Impressive and splendid!

Who's the archer? I know no one who makes his bow turn like a kyudoka does!


----------



## clever_guy

"Who's the archer? I know no one who makes his bow turn like a kyudoka does!"

That would be Huggybear - Guy Krueger, showing a little style 

If you look around you can find a few pics of Dave Barnes (Aussie) engaging in a little bow twirling as well...

 :mg: 

-CG


----------



## tigrou

clever_guy said:


> That would be Huggybear - Guy Krueger, showing a little style


Ohooo, Doume, please don't read that !!


----------



## Clickerati

clever_guy said:


> Dizzy's good...
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> -CG


Just not on the shooting line...you might hit the wrong target!!
:mg: :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Archeryrocks!

*Cool!!*

These pics are awesome! :teeth: :shade:


----------



## doume

tigrou said:


> Ohooo, Doume, please don't read that !!


Too late Tigrou !!!


----------



## Clickerati

*Art on holiday*

It's been far too quiet in here. Perhaps our artistes have been on holiday...

Come back soon and inject some culture and life back into this forum!! We miss you!...:teeth:


----------



## ceciletoxo

Here is some stuff Clickerati!
If you remember, Tigrou dropped some tigrounettes to distract us while his Supertigrette caught our nice pink dragon... He forgot them as soon as he posted the Supertigrette! I didn't and see now the result of a poor landing...
(P.S. the previous pictures were drawn well before we started to post them in ArcheryTalk forum; now we need to draw new pictures before posting them; so please be patient!)


----------



## Clickerati

Brilliant, Cecile!!! 

I'm laughing so hard, I nearly fell off my chair...     
The look on her face is priceless!!!


----------



## tigrou

And at the same moment...

Ah, L'amour toujours !


----------



## doume

Incredible, these drawings are simply incredible, thanks again for your talent and humour but please ... don't post your drawings when I drink a coffee at my desk !


----------



## Clickerati

As are the looks on their faces!!! :wink:


----------



## ceciletoxo

At last an answer from Tigrou that has a gorgeous Tigrounet !!
I want more, more, more !!!

(By the way, I'm sure Tigrou thinks that I didn't notice him and the dragon flying away... To be honest, I was very near missing this part of the drawing...)


----------



## Clickerati

ceciletoxo said:


> At last an answer from Tigrou that has a gorgeous Tigrounet !!
> I want more, more, more !!!
> 
> (By the way, I'm sure Tigrou thinks that I didn't notice him and the dragon flying away... To be honest, I was very near missing this part of the drawing...)


I think the demands are justified!!! :wink:


----------



## tigrou

ceciletoxo said:


> (By the way, I'm sure Tigrou thinks that I didn't notice him and the dragon flying away... To be honest, I was very near missing this part of the drawing...)


They'll be back. And they're not happy...



ceciletoxo said:


> At last an answer from Tigrou that has a gorgeous Tigrounet !!
> I want more, more, more !!!


You allegiance to the Tigrounets - the dark side of the the Tigrettes - is well known...
By the way, one of our special agent risked her life to bring back this compromising old document...


----------



## Clickerati

Where is his trusty light sabre??!!


----------



## tigrou

Clickerati said:


> Where is his trusty light sabre??!!


ARF !


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> ARF !


Sheathed then? :wink:


----------



## ceciletoxo

Wrong, wrong, wrong ! We never bowed in front of such an awful creature ! One of our friends discovered the original document (see below). May the force be with us forever !!


----------



## Clickerati

priceless!!!


----------



## tigrou

ceciletoxo said:


> Wrong, wrong, wrong ! We never bowed in front of such an awful creature ! One of our friends discovered the original document (see below). May the force be with us forever !!


Pfff... Montage and propaganda !!!

The truth is out there !


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> The truth is out there !


But will the truth ever be revealed?!


----------



## ceciletoxo

Let's see the TRUE story now!
What do you think of our brave warriors?


----------



## Clickerati

:mg: Ooooh, that's going to hurt!!!!


----------



## tigrou

ceciletoxo said:


> Let's see the TRUE story now!
> What do you think of our brave warriors?


I think a good meal is expected ! :slice: :beer:


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> I think a good meal is expected ! :slice: :beer:


Horsemeat??!!  :mg:


----------



## white00crow

Loved all the pics. XXX I loved the one not done with photo shop(the back image) awsome. Do you do any black and white? I really enjoy black and white.

Keep up the art work it is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tigrou

Clickerati said:


> Horsemeat??!!  :mg:


Rare or grilled ?


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> Rare or grilled ?


Will it be rare for you and grilled for the dragon?
Hmm...perhaps just dessert for me...:wink:


----------



## ceciletoxo

Beware of the bleu elfe !!!! Besides, you are not in a current state to eat anything ! :zip:


----------



## ceciletoxo

white00crow said:


> Loved all the pics. XXX I loved the one not done with photo shop(the back image) awsome. Do you do any black and white? I really enjoy black and white.
> 
> Keep up the art work it is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You may have a look here :http://tigroukam.free.fr 
You will find both black and white and color...


----------



## Mr. October

Bravo to all the artists from someone that can not draw a recognizable stick figure. 

I hadn't looked in here in months and I came back just in time to find a clever (and quite artistic) comic book story. Very nice guys n' gals!


----------



## tigrou

You're welcome ! 



ceciletoxo said:


> Beware of the bleu elfe !!!! Besides, you are not in a current state to eat anything ! :zip:


I see, the Watching She-Dragons strike back, but beware of the return of the Tigrette...


----------



## ceciletoxo

Tigrettes... That reminds me something...
How could a tigrounet, even if he is Super, resist that?


----------



## doume

What a "pop" Cécile !  And no he doesn't seem to even try to resist ... poor poor Tigrette ... I'm really sad for her


----------



## tigrou

Thanks Cécile ! Now everybody learnt the Tigrounets' option is no more valid !

A SuperTigrette is down, many much would arrive !


----------



## ceciletoxo

tigrou said:


> Thanks Cécile ! Now everybody learnt the Tigrounets' option is no more valid !
> 
> A SuperTigrette is down, many much would arrive !


You don't like to loose, do you?
Well! I'm sure you will prepare something worthy all my efforts! :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

Look at the back tension on that Tigrounet!!



ceciletoxo said:


> I'm sure you will prepare something worthy all my efforts! :wink:


Hmmm...that will be a difficult challenge, Tigrou!!


----------



## tigrou

ceciletoxo said:


> You don't like to loose, do you?
> Well! I'm sure you will prepare something worthy all my efforts! :wink:


The Tigrette Council has then decided to send his very special agent... Her first mission will be to bring back my favourite hat unfairly stolen by the Dragons Troopers. Then, she may turn back against you, Dragons Ladies... And she is UN-TOUCH-ABLE !


----------



## Clickerati

*Skywalker Tigrette*



tigrou said:


> The Tigrette Council has then decided to send his very special agent... Her first mission will be to bring back my favourite hat unfairly stolen by the Dragons Troopers. Then, she may turn back against you, Dragons Ladies... And she is UN-TOUCH-ABLE !


May The Force Be With You!!! :wink:


----------



## doume

tigrou said:


> And she is UN-TOUCH-ABLE !


Never say never Tigrou 




BTW very nice ... bow


----------



## tigrou

No way she'll turn to the Dark Side, Doumé !



Clickerati said:


> May The Force Be With You!!! :wink:


Pray the She-Dragons will have enough to resist more than one minute !


----------



## doume

"dark side" is already TMed Tigrou  ... find something else


----------



## ceciletoxo

I was afraid you will drop an atomic bomb Tigrou!
Your hat seems very important to you...

(By the way, congratulation for the drawing; and may the force be with you... you will need it!)


----------



## Clickerati

*mtfbwy*

The Jedi Princess is very adept at handling a lightsabre!!


----------



## tigrou

mtfbwy ???


----------



## Clickerati

*mtfbwy*



tigrou said:


> mtfbwy ???


*M*ay *T*he *F*orce *B*e *W*ith *Y*ou!!!

Surely you know that, my dark Jedi!! :wink:


----------



## moxie-mike

slightly off topic: apparantly there was a huge movie thing going on in London the other day...they showed all the Starwars films before Episode III debuted in London...Clickerati, did you see any obsessed fans recently?


----------



## Clickerati

moxie-mike said:


> slightly off topic: apparantly there was a huge movie thing going on in London the other day...they showed all the Starwars films before Episode III debuted in London...Clickerati, did you see any obsessed fans recently?


As I'm not in central London, my foxy friend, I didn't see anyone going dolally over Star Wars! :wink:


----------



## moxie-mike

hmm...foxy huh...I think i'll watch Wayne's World just to watch Dana Carvey do that "foxy" bit.

and as for the dolally...been watching Disney's Robin Hood much lately?


----------



## Clickerati

moxie-mike said:


> ...been watching Disney's Robin Hood much lately?


Awww, don't mind if I do!


----------



## dahmer

Since you started it Click, LLAP. :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

*The Tigrou Strikes Back*



dahmer said:


> Since you started it Click, LLAP. :wink:


you, too Spock :wink:
_(let's not get too far off topic...we're talking Star Wars and the Jedi Princess here! :thumbs_up )_


----------



## ceciletoxo

tigrou said:


> mtfbwy ???


Star Wars addict too? You have some sequels Tigrou....


----------



## Clickerati

Can anyone here feel the Force? I don't think it's with me... :sad:


----------



## D_Hunter

*I can help*



Clickerati said:


> Can anyone here feel the Force? I don't think it's with me... :sad:



Oh Clicky !!! I can "help" you FEEL the force !!! :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

D_Hunter said:


> Oh Clicky !!! I can "help" you FEEL the force !!! :wink:


Not unless you're a Jedi Master!! :wink:


----------



## D_Hunter

Clickerati said:


> Not unless you're a Jedi Master!! :wink:



You may call me master if you wish .... :angel:


----------



## Clickerati

D_Hunter said:


> You may call me master if you wish .... :angel:


The Three Pillars of Jedi Strength:
Knowledge
The Force 
Self-discipline 

I think you're lacking a couple of these essentials to be consider a master, youngling.


----------



## tigrou

Oh my God ! The She-Dragons have hijacked a Tigrette to the dark side !  
I'm afraid she's missioned to hunt all the Tigrettes in order to impose the reign of the Dark Tigrounets !


----------



## Clickerati

*Dark Tigrette*

The dark side appears to be the easier path and may seem more powerful, but it is not. It is only quicker and more seductive. It can also be taxing to the body! :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

But the Dark Side always has the better wardrobe!
Oooh...lovely boots!! :wink:


----------



## moxie-mike

Clickerati said:


> But the Dark Side always has the better wardrobe!
> Oooh...lovely boots!! :wink:


I love the look of those boots.


----------



## Clickerati

moxie-mike said:


> I love the look of those boots.


Hands off...I saw them first!! :angry: 
Besides, I think they'd look better on me!! :wink:


----------



## moxie-mike

Clickerati said:


> Hands off...I saw them first!! :angry:
> Besides, I think they'd look better on me!! :wink:


ya they would...but that doesn't mean i can't think they're hott.


----------



## Clickerati

moxie-mike said:


> ya they would...but that doesn't mean i can't think they're hott.


With a double T!! :wink:


----------



## moxie-mike

Clickerati said:


> With a double T!! :wink:


my ex-girlfriend enlightened me to that spelling


----------



## Clickerati

moxie-mike said:


> my ex-girlfriend enlightened me to that spelling


She must've had nice boots.


----------



## moxie-mike

Clickerati said:


> She must've had nice boots.


she didn't have any boots, let alone ones like that...i guess the potential life in the future with her wouldn't have been as fun as life could be with someone else.


----------



## Clickerati

moxie-mike said:


> she didn't have any boots, let alone ones like that...i guess the potential life in the future with her wouldn't have been as fun as life could be with someone else.


Life is more interesting when boots like that are involved.


----------



## moxie-mike

Clickerati said:


> Life is more interesting when boots like that are involved.


it certainly has potential...and i've heard that boots are a gateway item to things that involve chains.


----------



## Clickerati

moxie-mike said:


> it certainly has potential...and i've heard that boots are a gateway item to things that involve chains.


And as your specialty is making maille, you'll just need to find a woman with the boots...


----------



## clever_guy

Ha!

Good One Tigrou! I see "The Force" has hit France full steam   

I think the "Dark Side" Tigrette needs some fishnets...you know you are messing with a Dark Side girl when you see the fishnets...

   

I might as well post another pic. Here is one for all the Dudley fans.

-CG


----------



## moxie-mike

Clickerati said:


> And as your specialty is making maille, you'll just need to find a woman with the boots...


I wonder where I could find a woman like that...do you have any ideas?


----------



## Clickerati

clever_guy said:


> Ha!
> 
> Good One Tigrou! I see "The Force" has hit France full steam
> 
> I think the "Dark Side" Tigrette needs some fishnets...you know you are messing with a Dark Side girl when you see the fishnets...
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well post another pic. Here is one for all the Dudley fans.
> 
> -CG


Hmm, I seem to remember a recent Tigrette wearing ripped fishnets. She must be a *real* Dark Side girl...

Another triumph CG!! They just get better and better!! :wink:


----------



## Clickerati

moxie-mike said:


> I wonder where I could find a woman like that...do you have any ideas?


Just look around, she wouldn't be difficult to find...


----------



## moxie-mike

Clickerati said:


> Just look around, she wouldn't be difficult to find...





Clickerati said:


> Hmm, I seem to remember a recent Tigrette wearing ripped fishnets. She must be a real Dark Side girl...


Maybe that girl...where would i find that girl?


----------



## Clickerati

moxie-mike said:


> Maybe that girl...where would i find that girl?


You're a clever boy, use your imagination. However, I think you'll find she's a fantasy!


----------



## moxie-mike

Clickerati said:


> You're a clever boy, use your imagination. However, I think you'll find she's a fantasy!


If she's a fantasy, where could I find a real person like her?


----------



## Clickerati

moxie-mike said:


> If she's a fantasy, where could I find a real person like her?


Ah, this is the difficulty, you see. Can the fantasy ever be the reality?


----------



## moxie-mike

Clickerati said:


> Ah, this is the difficulty, you see. Can the fantasy ever be the reality?


we can hope


----------



## ceciletoxo

Dear Tigrou,

Your Startigrette is wrong, as I said.
Let me give you, my friend, your hat!


----------



## Clickerati

:mg: So much for a new hope!


----------



## tigrou

ceciletoxo said:


> Dear Tigrou,
> 
> Your Startigrette is wrong, as I said.
> Let me give you, my friend, your hat!


Look what they done to my hat... 
This is BAD ! You try everything to make us ceding to anger...


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> Look what they done to my hat...
> This is BAD ! You try everything to make us ceding to anger...


Perhaps you should consult Indiana Jones for some tips, Tigrou...he ALWAYS retrieves his hat from any bad circumstance!!


----------



## ceciletoxo

Oh yes yes yes !!!!
Draw us a beautifull Indiana Tigrounet !!!


----------



## Clickerati

You see, minet. Despite what you think, we are not hard to please!!
Indiana Tigrounet, yes yes yes!....but more fitting of the theme....*Hans Solo Tigrounet!!!* :wink:


----------



## doume

Plus ... of course ... a Fred M. Tigrounet   



.


----------



## ceciletoxo

You see kitty, there are so much possibilities. We have good ideas, dont we ?


----------



## tigrou

What about a Chewbaccah Tigrounet ?


----------



## Clickerati

Awww. Why not? He's soft and cuddly!


----------



## tigrou

Okay, let's go for a Jabba Tigrounet !


----------



## moxie-mike

tigrou said:


> Okay, let's go for a Jabba Tigrounet !


Ou se trouve une feuille de papier plus grand de Jabba?

where are you going to find a piece of paper big enough?


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> Okay, let's go for a Jabba Tigrounet !


This only so you will draw a Princess Leia Tigrette chained to his side!


----------



## tigrou

Nice French, Mixie-mike ! :thumbs_up 



Clickerati said:


> This only so you will draw a Princess Leia Tigrette chained to his side!


Yes ! Come into my arms, Clicky ! :tongue:


----------



## Clickerati

tigrou said:


> Yes ! Come into my arms, Clicky ! :tongue:


That would make me Princess Leighla...and much better than a Star Wars fantasy!! :wink:


----------



## moxie-mike

tigrou said:


> Nice French, Mixie-mike ! :thumbs_up


Merci, j'étude Français pour 4 ans.


----------



## franklin3

If you ever decide to do a show please let us know I'd love to have a peoce of your work to display in my home or office.
Keep it up and thanks for sharing.


----------



## ceciletoxo

Thanks Franklin3!

I hope Tigrou will soon post a reply... Shall I say instead that I'm afraid of what Tigrou will post soon? (a Jabba tigrounet......  )


----------



## Clickerati

ceciletoxo said:


> I hope Tigrou will soon post a reply... Shall I say instead that I'm afraid of what Tigrou will post soon? (a Jabba tigrounet......  )


Yes, we will only get a Jabba tigrounet, but you can be sure that he will have Princess Leia Tigrette for himself! We will have to hope that Hans Solo is the hero and shows up soon!! :wink:


----------



## doume

Clickerati, a Hans Solo Tigrounet will never be enough to make us forget - and forgive  - a Jabba Tigrounet  


.


----------



## Clickerati

doume said:


> Clickerati, a Hans Solo Tigrounet will never be enough to make us forget - and forgive  - a Jabba Tigrounet


Or the poor imprisoned Princess, who will be shackled against her will! Shackled to Hans Solo, yes...but to Jabba...hmm. I think Tigrou is going to be very busy trying to make ammends!


----------



## hitech

*Xxx*

XXX , your art is fantastic. I have never seen anything like it. You may want to ask some of the archery compainies if they will pay you for your art and use it in thier ads. Sometimes people have gifts and just need some direction. 
I hope you find yours. 
Kindest regards, Hitech


----------



## G33k

ceciletoxo said:


> Dear Tigrou,
> 
> Your Startigrette is wrong, as I said.
> Let me give you, my friend, your hat!


Wow, she really really has a set on her! Anyways, I so enjoy the interplay between you too. Trully the most gifted artists on here. I totally wish I could draw like you.


----------



## dalebow

XXX

WOW your art is beautiful but not as beuatiful as you are in those pictures, you are one classy lady and quite sexy too.


----------



## Clickerati

It's far too quiet in here and I'm beginning to have Tigrou and Cecile withdrawal symptoms


----------



## dahmer

G33k said:


> Wow, she really really has a set on her! Anyways, I so enjoy the interplay between you too. Trully the most gifted artists on here. I totally wish I could draw like you.


Thank you G33k, until you mentioned that fact I hadn't noticed and as unbelievable as that seems, it's the truth. If she had that hair thing going like you I might have noticed without the need for someone to point it out.


----------



## doume

Clickerati said:


> It's far too quiet in here and I'm beginning to have Tigrou and Cecile withdrawal symptoms


Be patient ... waiting for an AT artist to post is also part of the game 


.


----------



## Candice Law

Rat said:


> Tigrou, I just finished looking at your site (haven't been in a few months) .


Does anyone know the address for Aya's site?


----------



## Clickerati

doume said:


> Be patient ... waiting for an AT artist to post is also part of the game


The waiting is the hardest part, but the results are always worth the wait!! :smile:


----------



## ceciletoxo

My pencils are ready Clicky!

But, I think that Tigrou is exhausted from having lost so many times... 


(This is the provocation method ; it always work !! :wink: )


----------



## Clickerati

Cunning methodology, Cecile!! :wink:


----------



## franklin3

*Aya's site*

http://tigroukam.free.fr/galerie.php?nom=Aya&lang=FR

Try this link out, should put you right there.


----------



## michael bilbrey

truly an artist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMCGRUNT

*Question*

What would you charge me to do some Marine Coprs items? The pictures are so great like someone else noted put it on the generaol sections as this is just my 2nd time in the WOMANS WORLD......

GW


----------



## Spreggy

Hey fellow bow people, I'm new here and I just wanted to say I'm really enjoying these images. I'm no artist like you gals, but I enjoy photoshoppin' and making desktop backgrounds, and I thought some of you may enjoy some of these images on your monitors. So here's a desktop that I whipped up during this dull afternoon at work, from BowHo's sexy topless-in-jeans image. Enjoy! (I hope). Let's see if I attached the image properly.  


CLICK HERE FOR FULL SIZE IMAGE, then "Save as Background"


----------



## Whitefeather

*Calm...At The Center!*

The fantastic artwork here has somewhat inspired me. :thumbs_up 

Here's a couple of mine 

JP


----------



## Whitefeather

And another...

JP


----------



## Whitefeather

*"Lightningshot"*

another...

JP


----------



## ceciletoxo

Nice pics Whitefeather! :wink: 

I know now why Tigrou has not posted recently...


----------



## Clickerati

ceciletoxo said:


> I know now why Tigrou has not posted recently...


Oh, Cecile, I've missed you!! And now I'm laughing so hard, my sides ache. :wink:


----------



## clever_guy

Interesting pics Spreggy and Whitefeather - keep it up!



ceciletoxo - poor Tigrou, I think you burned him out, and wrecked his hat... 



-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Here is another, a little different theme - doesn't match the season, but what the heck...



"Silent Patrol"

-CG


----------



## moxie-mike

i miss winter already...


----------



## dahmer

clever_guy said:


> Here is another, a little different theme - doesn't match the season, but what the heck...
> 
> 
> 
> "Silent Patrol"
> 
> -CG



That is SWEET! :thumbs_up


----------



## Clickerati

moxie-mike said:


> i miss winter already...


You and me both. Shall we rent an igloo for the summer?


----------



## FuzzyD

*Cool art work !!!!*

Awesome pictures , really cool !! - Keep up the good work Aya !!! -- If ya get the time , shoot something our way for us BOWTECH folks , cya


----------



## Clickerati

Are our artists on sabbatical? I miss them all, but especially Tigrou... :sad:


----------



## dahmer

They heard you were going to be gone on vacation and are in mourning.


----------



## ceciletoxo

I think Tigrou need some stimulation...

http://www.bowmen.org.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=346


----------



## Archery Mom

Where is our Tigrou?
Awesome pics in here, i enjoy looking back at these from time to time...


----------



## doume

Archery Mom said:


> Where is our Tigrou?
> Awesome pics in here, i enjoy looking back at these from time to time...


Here is the sign he gave us on another forum .. I just hope it's not the same for all our AT artists


----------



## ceciletoxo

I confirm he is having good time...


----------



## Archery Mom

to cool cecil, glad to see his hat is mended and in good shape.... lol....


----------



## Whitefeather

I have some pen and ink work i've done, but my scanner is on the fritz.  

JP


----------



## Whitefeather

Jp


----------



## ceciletoxo

Whitefeather said:


> I have some pen and ink work i've done, but my scanner is on the fritz.
> 
> JP


That'd be great if you could mend it!!!!

...Or a friend of yours could do the job...


----------



## ceciletoxo

Tigrou is still on strike!
So, I dicided to draw a Tigrou a week...

This is Tigrou week 26 :
http://pds2galerie.free.fr/download/reveelise.jpg


----------



## Clickerati

That-a-girl, Elise!!! Time to wake up daddy from his hibernation!! :wink:


----------



## doume

_"Une chanson douce ..."_ seems that none of us is too old for that nursery rhyme   

.


----------



## PJBinMI

ALL very nice indeed!
I think they're great for the sport. is the "subject" you? BowHo? ( Love the name)

Thx for entertaining us

PAtrick


----------



## ceciletoxo

On week No. 27, Tigrou is having a nightmare...

http://ceciletoxo.free.fr/tigrou27.jpg


----------



## donw

Okay, I've just spent the whole day reading and viewing this thread...wow, what talent!

Where IS Tigger?


----------



## Clickerati

Tigrou is putting his feet up in the south of France.


----------



## doume

Clickerati said:


> Tigrou is putting his feet up in the south of France.


The annual migration of the Parisians  

.


----------



## Clickerati

doume said:


> The annual migration of the Parisians


Can someone make me an honorary Parisian so I can migrate, too, please?


----------



## DwayneR

Hello Tigrow,

I truely love your drawings... I enjoy the "action" that you have put in them. You have placed action, as well as "feeling" into the drawings.

My favorite is the "True Arrow?" "Straight Arrow"?

I also saw one that showed a lady with a surpised face as she let go...Almost as if she "dry Fired" her bow... I looked for a arrow (like she dry fired one, but didn't find it...

Draw one with a lady jumping in the air with an arc on her back, as if she just won her first tournament with that 1 in a million shot...the winning shot.
With arms stretched and bow in hand...

Though its been many years since I have drawn... here is my upload to the forum...I had to shrink it...The original is 1.8 meg in Jpeg...

Dwayne


----------



## PJBinMI

*Calender*



XXXBowHo said:


> Ok...something like this...???
> 
> 1. Martin
> 2. Hoyt
> 3. PSE
> 4. Mathews
> 5. Parker
> 6. Oneida
> 7. Browning
> 8. BowTech
> 9. AR
> 10. Alpine
> 11. Bowman
> 12. Merlin


A calender is a great idea. You'd sell a ton here on AT.

Patrick


----------



## ceciletoxo

Maybe you'd wish to have some news of Tigrou... He's still making nightmares...

http://ceciletoxo.free.fr/tigrou28.jpg


----------



## Clickerati

ceciletoxo said:


> Maybe you'd wish to have some news of Tigrou... He's still making nightmares...
> 
> http://ceciletoxo.free.fr/tigrou28.jpg


Surely our precious minet has a sunburn by now, Cecile!! :wink:

(Is Paris as hot as London is right now?)


----------



## ceciletoxo

It's very hot, sunny. Only little clouds in the sky!

Right now, I'm getting ready for tonight's fireworks (at Nandy, south of Paris). 3 archer friends and me will "start" the fireworks by shooting fire arrows. I hope I'll be able to post one or two photos of the event!


----------



## Clickerati

ceciletoxo said:


> It's very hot, sunny. Only little clouds in the sky!
> 
> Right now, I'm getting ready for tonight's fireworks (at Nandy, south of Paris). 3 archer friends and me will "start" the fireworks by shooting fire arrows. I hope I'll be able to post one or two photos of the event!


It's the same here in London, Cecile! What a fantastic honor to start the fireworks (although we know you can do that with just your pencil!). I'd love to see the photos. I hope someone takes one of you at your moment of glory!! :teeth:


----------



## white00crow

here is a pic I fooled aroud with it aint great but here it is


----------



## white00crow

Here is a black and white I like of me


----------



## clever_guy

"Maybe you'd wish to have some news of Tigrou... He's still making nightmares..."

Hmmm...Tigrou is snoozing?!?!?

Not from what I’ve heard...nope, he saw Lance riding in the TdF and has been in the gym ever since...And from what I have hear all of his antagonists better watch out in the future, you know the old saying - If you pull the tiger's tail, you'd better watch out for the teeth...

:mg: :wink:   

"Feel The Teeth"

-CG


----------



## Clickerati

Fantastic, CG!! :thumbs_up


----------



## doume

clever_guy said:


> Not from what I’ve heard...nope, he saw Lance riding in the TdF and has been in the gym ever since...And from what I have hear all of his antagonists better watch out in the future, you know the old saying - If you pull the tiger's tail, you'd better watch out for the teeth...
> 
> :mg: :wink:


I do admit some of us will have to find a helmet or even a bunker when he's back  ... but til then you know the other old phrase ... when the tiger's away, the mice will play    


Awesome 3D artwork CG ! Keep up the good work ! :thumbs_up


.


----------



## Clickerati

doume said:


> I do admit some of us will have to find a helmet or even a bunker when he's back  ... but til then you know the other old phrase ... when the tiger's away, the mice will play
> 
> 
> Awesome 3D artwork CG ! Keep up the good work ! :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> .


I think he'd prefer if the female opposition were equipped with a chair and a whip :wink:


----------



## kenaiqueen

*Missing winter?*



dahmer said:


> That is SWEET! :thumbs_up


HA! We're thinking up here in AK that summer's already over and it'll be snowing in the next week or two!! LOL!! Any time you're missing winter on the east coast, just think of AK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

kenaiqueen said:


> HA! We're thinking up here in AK that summer's already over and it'll be snowing in the next week or two!! LOL!! Any time you're missing winter on the east coast, just think of AK!!!!!!!!!


Maybe that is where I need to move to ! I am sick of this heat !


----------



## moxie-mike

Clickerati said:


> I think he'd prefer if the female opposition were equipped with a chair and a whip :wink:


does that fall under the category: sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips and chains excite me?


----------



## Clickerati

moxie-mike said:


> does that fall under the category: sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips and chains excite me?


It does where you're concerned, especially if a pair of thigh-high lace-up boots are involved.


----------



## Pierre Couture

Definitely great pictures :thumbs_up Wish I had that kind of skill with a camera


----------



## baldmountain

Clickerati said:


> It does where you're concerned, especially if a pair of thigh-high lace-up boots are involved.


Never liked that. Silk is more my speed. Mmmmmm... Yummy.


Oh, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Clickerati

baldmountain said:


> Never liked that. Silk is more my speed. Mmmmmm... Yummy.
> 
> 
> Oh, did I say that out loud?


Silk thigh-high lace-up boots?


----------



## moxie-mike

Clickerati said:


> It does where you're concerned, especially if a pair of thigh-high lace-up boots are involved.


ooh...



Clickerati said:


> Silk thigh-high lace-up boots?


OOH!


----------



## Clickerati

That's your Christmas present sorted, moxie!


----------



## ceciletoxo

For Tigrou's fans :
http://ceciletoxo.free.fr/tigrou30.jpg

Last week, 70 m French Nationals took place at Riom (a city in the middle of France). Tigrou's dream couldn't be no other than wishing his friend, "Dunkelzahn" to do well during the tournament !


----------



## Clickerati

Bravo, Cecile! Yet another beauty!!


----------



## Galaxy

very good artwork :thumbs_up


----------



## 12ringjunkie

*true artwork*

Self involved artwork is some of the hardest to acheive and you have done it beautifully. Great stuff Aya, you should make another calander. I still have your old one in my shop. I get alot of compliments for my belt as well, thanks again.

Russell - aka, performance archey tech


----------



## ka_key02

*Where's XXXBOWHO?*

I sure would like to see some more of her work. A French sexualy stimulated tiger with a desire for some English desert is only amusing for so long.


----------



## ceciletoxo

Another one for Tigrou's fans only and particularly for Clever Guy!!!

http://ceciletoxo.free.fr/tigrou30.jpg


----------



## Clickerati

ceciletoxo said:


> Another one for Tigrou's fans only and particularly for Clever Guy!!!
> 
> http://ceciletoxo.free.fr/tigrou30.jpg


Psssst...cecile...I think you mean this one...

http://ceciletoxo.free.fr/tigrou31.jpg


----------



## white00crow

ka_key02 said:


> I sure would like to see some more of her work. A French sexualy stimulated tiger with a desire for some English desert is only amusing for so long.



AGREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MORE BOWHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clever_guy

"Another one for Tigrou's fans only and particularly for Clever Guy!!!"
http://ceciletoxo.free.fr/tigrou31.jpg

Ha! Good one!!...I think that was Tigrou's visualization technique in the initial planning stage... 

:wink:  

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Well, here is a new one for everyone to enjoy. You never know more "posty posty" might get Aya back into the thread...

   

"Morning Bushido"

-CG


----------



## Clickerati

Subalashi, CG!!! :wink:


----------



## clever_guy

Domo Arigato...I think...(my Japanese vocabulary is pretty much centered around ordering Sushi..)

   

-CG


----------



## Clickerati

clever_guy said:


> Domo Arigato...I think...(my Japanese vocabulary is pretty much centered around ordering Sushi..)
> 
> 
> 
> -CG


Douitashima****e (you're welcome...you can see it won't let me write the word!)

I worked with a photographer from Tokyo, nevertheless, my Japanese is more limited than yours, CG!


----------



## XXXBowHo

clever_guy said:


> Well, here is a new one for everyone to enjoy. You never know more "posty posty" might get Aya back into the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> "Morning Bushido"
> 
> -CG


_Mo, natsukashii dayo!!! CG-san no "posty-posty" wa yoku dekitan da!!! Zehi, motto Nihon tekina no misete kudasai._

CG, you got my attention! Great graphic!!! It brings back my old days in Japan. One of your best works yet!!! Keep it coming! I am still on the road so my contributions are on hold til I get back to my "hole" and start creating again.

Ja ne... :shade:


----------



## clever_guy

Thanks!

It was a bit of work, but if it gets gets some "creative juices" flowing - then it was worth it..

 

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Ok...By request here is larger version of the avatar I was fiddling with...

Started out as "abstract"...sort of ended up halfway between "abstract" and "Velvet Elvis"...

 :embarasse   

"Pickering Redux"

-CG


----------



## Mr. October

kenaiqueen said:


> HA! We're thinking up here in AK that summer's already over and it'll be snowing in the next week or two!! LOL!! Any time you're missing winter on the east coast, just think of AK!!!!!!!!!


I'm jealous. It has been in the mid-90s with high humidity and "lows" in the mid 70s all summer this year. I start to hate life when the temps get above 65!


----------



## Clickerati

clever_guy said:


> Ok...By request here is larger version of the avatar I was fiddling with...
> 
> Started out as "abstract"...sort of ended up halfway between "abstract" and "Velvet Elvis"...
> 
> :embarasse
> 
> "Pickering Redux"
> 
> -CG


Looks great CG. Thanks for another beautiful artwork.


----------



## clever_guy

Thanks Clicks  

-CG


----------



## clever_guy

Here is a new one, just for fun..



"Midnight_Archer"

-CG


----------



## ceciletoxo

:shade: Goods ones CG! 
Will he shoot the Moon?


----------



## clever_guy

Thanks!

...I think he is going to try...

  

-CG


----------



## doume

Nice one CG ! 


.


----------



## clever_guy

Thanks Doume

 

-CG


----------



## Clickerati

I agree...another brilliant image, CG!


----------



## clever_guy

Thanks Clicks



-CG


----------



## Clickerati

What happened to all of our lovely artists? CG, Tigrou, Aya...where are you??


----------



## ceciletoxo

Hello Clicky !

I stopped posting here pictures.
It seems they are not appreciated, and not appropriate in this topic, so...

CG keeps on doing nice things. He also posts his art in the French forum; see here for example: http://www.integralsport.com/viewtopic.php?t=8100


----------



## Clickerati

ceciletoxo said:


> Hello Clicky !
> 
> I stopped posting here pictures.
> It seems they are not appreciated, and not appropriate in this topic, so...
> 
> CG keeps on doing nice things. He also posts his art in the French forum; see here for example: http://www.integralsport.com/viewtopic.php?t=8100


What a shame, Cecile. I always looked forward to seeing everyone's efforts here. I will just have to visit the Integralsport more often! 

And don't forget that we appreciate art on the AIUK!!


----------



## Chowder

You have a good talent with pictures. Do you do it professionally? or is it just a hobby?


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

What are the mediums being used here?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*ms. aya*

i remember seeing your pictures on the pse website,,,i think you were putting together a calendar of shots. then you posted that one with the pse primos bow,,,,i used it as wallpaper for my puter for a good while at work. that was like 2 years ago,,,,your pictures have certainly gotten more diverse. i hope somehow that your hard work pays back some dividends,,,,,remember we discussed your name,,,,bow ho,,,,lol.....great job keep moving on,,,,i'll wait for one with a pse scorpion that i'll use for my next wallpaper,,,,,lol :cocktail:


----------



## azgreywolf32

*Just one to add to the group...*

It's an older Boris, but it's still a nice one.


----------



## williamcr

Your art is great. I like it keep up the great work!


----------



## Clickerati

azgreywolf32 said:


> It's an older Boris, but it's still a nice one.


Looks like the art they found in Saddam Hussein's palace.


----------



## ManHunter

*Very, very cool...*

Not sure why I decided to drop by this forum, but I'm glad I did. Very nice graphic art!


----------



## Whitefeather

Whitefeather said:


> I have some pen and ink work i've done, but my scanner is on the fritz.
> 
> JP





ceciletoxo said:


> That'd be great if you could mend it!!!!
> 
> ...Or a friend of yours could do the job...


I noticed that you can no longer buy JUST a scanner. They're all scanner/printer/copier/fax machines.  So I went to my dad's and scanned some...

JP


----------



## Whitefeather

Another for a t shirt design.

JP


----------



## Whitefeather

*Butterfly*

Tattoo design for a woman I work with...

JP


----------



## Africanbowhunter

*Great Butterfly & Wartie*

Great Tink


----------



## ceciletoxo

Whaooo ! Really impressive !

Let me show you my last artwork.


----------



## XXXBowHo

Whitefeather & Cecile...

Excellent work... great art! 

I have been deliquent in my contributions...

*Springtime... it's so inspiring to an artist
Yet passes so quickly somehow it's missed

Summer... seems so much longer till fall
Yet somehow my pen always misses it all

Autumn... so perfect my brush wants to dance
Yet colors they fade before I take the chance 

Winter... soon here and will blanket the land
Yet somehow I manage a sketch from my hand

XXXBowHo*


----------



## ceciletoxo

AYA !!
Welcome in this great thread in which you posted so many excellent works !
Nice verses too !


----------



## doume

Long time no post here Aya, welcome back to your thread !

Nice art from everyone


----------



## Clickerati

It's wonderful to see this thread up and running again!!

It's been sorely missed.


----------



## Whitefeather

Clickerati said:


> It's been sorely missed.


Yes, it has! :banana: 

JP


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Awesome Pic's Keep up the awesome work..... would like to see more..


----------



## ArcherLady

Very cool pictures. I particularly like the silhouettes.


----------



## Aramapaya

*!!*

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Giuliano

Hi, 
I would like to vamp up this thread with a picture of reigning Female Olimpic World Champion: Natalia Valeeva.








She looks great both as a women and archer.
Ciao
Giuliano


----------



## Giuliano

Second shoot:
http://www.repubblica.it/2006/08/gallerie/gente/modelle-azzurre/12.html


----------



## lorit1964

*great works*

I know that I would love to have a few of those posted in my home and our club. 
Great Job


----------



## laurie6805

Well, this made it to the AT Women's forum..... So where are the photos and silhouettes of the guys? I am somewhat perplexed?


----------



## laurie6805

clever_guy said:


> Here is a new one, just for fun..
> 
> 
> 
> "Midnight_Archer"
> 
> -CG


OK, I found one so far..... still looking....


----------



## Carbon One

*Miss Shooter*

:shade:Oh those are the most awesome pic's i have ever seen of archers do you sell them. Please do us all a favor and offer those for sale. Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let us all know if you do sell and where. Thanks for a great job done very classy


----------



## stormycindy

*Real Women Bow Hunt*

Here's one I just made for my t-shirt store:
http://www.cafepress.com/XOXODESIGNS/2605113


----------

